# Is Every Tea Party Member Nuts???



## Rinata

Now John McCain has incurred their wrath. What a nasty bunch!!!

Tea party leader says all Muslims a threat to U.S.; seeks recall of McCain

A prominent Phoenix tea party leader who believes Muslims cannot be trusted to be loyal to the United States and should not be working for the federal government is incensed with U.S. Sen. John McCains defense of a top State Department official and is eying a recall drive against Arizonas senior senator.

Wes Harris, the founder and chairman of the Original North Phoenix Tea Party, said he plans to take out a recall petition against McCain. While Harris has many problems with McCain, a mass email he sent out focused solely on the senators recent defense of Huma Abedin, a top aide to U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton. Harris accused Abedin of having ties to an Islamic extremist group, and he objected to the fact that a Muslim was working for the State Department in the first place.

Harris said he believes Muslims loyalty to the U.S. is questionable because their ultimate loyalty is to the Quran and Islam, which he described as more a fascist type of organization.

Tea party leader says all Muslims a

Now this is one stupid, stupid, man.


----------



## squeeze berry

I have to question if muslims are more loyal to their fellow co-religionists than their country as well.

It just seems that way.


That is not the way we do things in this country. If you want to live here , leave your jihad and islamic law behind. 
BTW do all liberal dems cheat on their terminally ill spouse?


----------



## Stephanie

so I guess you don't agree with him?


----------



## Black_Label

The tea party are nothing but a bunch of racist idiots, and Bachmann's latest stunt is doing just that to rally the racist vote.


----------



## squeeze berry

Black_Label said:


> The tea party are nothing but a bunch of racist idiots, and Bachmann's latest stunt is doing just that to rally the racist vote.



Hopefully Obama can get out the racist vote too. You will vote for Obama won't you?


----------



## California Girl

Black_Label said:


> The tea party are nothing but a bunch of racist idiots, and Bachmann's latest stunt is doing just that to rally the racist vote.



The pronouncement of a racist. Funny shit.


----------



## California Girl

squeeze berry said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party are nothing but a bunch of racist idiots, and Bachmann's latest stunt is doing just that to rally the racist vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Obama can get out the racist vote too. You will vote for Obama won't you?
Click to expand...


Oh course they'll vote for their Racist in Chief. Racists stick together... herd mentality.


----------



## squeeze berry

California Girl said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party are nothing but a bunch of racist idiots, and Bachmann's latest stunt is doing just that to rally the racist vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Obama can get out the racist vote too. You will vote for Obama won't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh course they'll vote for their Racist in Chief. Racists stick together... herd mentality.
Click to expand...


what slays me is the " You are racist, I'm not" mentality of these jokers.

They accuse early and often.


----------



## PredFan

How many Tea Party leaders are there anyway? Every time someone does something wrong thwe left wing media says he's a Tea Party leader. hell they even tried to say that Holmes was a Tea Party guy. Given enough time they probably would have promoted him to leader.


----------



## PredFan

Black_Label said:


> The tea party are nothing but a bunch of racist idiots, and Bachmann's latest stunt is doing just that to rally the racist vote.



Muslim is a religion not a race you flea brained moron.


----------



## PredFan

squeeze berry said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Obama can get out the racist vote too. You will vote for Obama won't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh course they'll vote for their Racist in Chief. Racists stick together... herd mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what slays me is the " You are racist, I'm not" mentality of these jokers.
> 
> They accuse early and often.
Click to expand...


And they are stupid enough to think that "Muslim" is a race.


----------



## California Girl

PredFan said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh course they'll vote for their Racist in Chief. Racists stick together... herd mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what slays me is the " You are racist, I'm not" mentality of these jokers.
> 
> They accuse early and often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they are stupid enough to think that "Muslim" is a race.
Click to expand...


I know.... it appear that the left prefer ranting lunacy to intellectual thought. Go figure.


----------



## Indofred

Rinata said:


> Tea party leader says all Muslims a &#8216;threat&#8217; to U.S.; seeks recall of McCain
> 
> A prominent Phoenix tea party leader who believes Muslims cannot be trusted to be loyal to the United States and should not be working for the federal government is incensed with U.S. Sen. John McCain&#8217;s defense of a top State Department official and is eying a recall drive against Arizona&#8217;s senior senator..



Jews are......... Nazi party
Muslims are..... Tea party

Same song - different idiots singing it.
A very dangerous road.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Is Every Tea Party Member Nuts???



No, but it does seem that way. 



> Wes Harris, the founder and chairman of the Original North Phoenix Tea Party, said he plans to take out a recall petition against McCain. While Harris has many problems with McCain, a mass email he sent out focused solely on the senators recent defense of Huma Abedin, a top aide to U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton. Harris accused Abedin of having ties to an Islamic extremist group, and he objected to the fact that a Muslim was working for the State Department in the first place.



This has more to with Hillary Clinton as Secretary of State than the faith of an advisor.


----------



## Stephanie

Indofred said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea party leader says all Muslims a threat to U.S.; seeks recall of McCain
> 
> A prominent Phoenix tea party leader who believes Muslims cannot be trusted to be loyal to the United States and should not be working for the federal government is incensed with U.S. Sen. John McCains defense of a top State Department official and is eying a recall drive against Arizonas senior senator..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are......... Nazi party
> Muslims are..... Tea party
> 
> Same song - different idiots singing it.
> A very dangerous road.
Click to expand...


well keep your head buried in the sand, that'll help


----------



## Stephanie

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Is Every Tea Party Member Nuts???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it does seem that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wes Harris, the founder and chairman of the Original North Phoenix Tea Party, said he plans to take out a recall petition against McCain. While Harris has many problems with McCain, a mass email he sent out focused solely on the senators recent defense of Huma Abedin, a top aide to U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton. Harris accused Abedin of having ties to an Islamic extremist group, and he objected to the fact that a Muslim was working for the State Department in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has more to with Hillary Clinton as Secretary of State than the faith of an advisor.
Click to expand...


well yeah, we sure as hell can't "question" anything about Hillary, same for Obama or any progressive-Democrat


----------



## Billo_Really

To answer the question in the OP, "yes".  The "bagger nation" is a collection of the most stupid, racist, violent, dumbass American's in the country.


----------



## Stephanie

loinboy said:


> To answer the question in the OP, "yes".  The "bagger nation" is a collection of the most stupid, racist, violent, dumbass American's in the country.



really, how many from the Tea Party have been arrested and how many from the leftie OWS?

and you think you're cute, the bagger nation...grow up


----------



## Truthseeker420

California Girl said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> what slays me is the " You are racist, I'm not" mentality of these jokers.
> 
> They accuse early and often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are stupid enough to think that "Muslim" is a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.... it appear that the left prefer ranting lunacy to intellectual thought. Go figure.
Click to expand...


you guys should get a room.


----------



## Billo_Really

Stephanie said:


> really, how many from the Tea Party have been arrested and how many from the leftie OWS?
> 
> and you think you're cute, the bagger nation...grow up


There have been "baggers" that were arrested when they disrupted those town hall meetings a couple of years ago.


----------



## Stephanie

loinboy said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> really, how many from the Tea Party have been arrested and how many from the leftie OWS?
> 
> and you think you're cute, the bagger nation...grow up
> 
> 
> 
> There have been "baggers" that were arrested when they disrupted those town hall meetings a couple of years ago.
Click to expand...


ummn humm


----------



## Billo_Really

Stephanie said:


> ummn humm


You don't remember those?  The whole country saw them.


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> really, how many from the Tea Party have been arrested and how many from the leftie OWS?
> 
> and you think you're cute, the bagger nation...grow up
> 
> 
> 
> There have been "baggers" that were arrested when they disrupted those town hall meetings a couple of years ago.
Click to expand...


Oh noes! They disrupted meetings! How outrageous! 

My out is most definitely raged.

Idiot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

No 
Does every liberal have their head stuck up obama's ass?
*YES*


----------



## Billo_Really

California Girl said:


> Oh noes! They disrupted meetings! How outrageous!
> 
> My out is most definitely raged.
> 
> Idiot.


They disrupted the democratic process by shouting down others and denying them their right to speak out.


----------



## Stephanie

loinboy said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummn humm
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember those?  The whole country saw them.
Click to expand...


oh I remember the town halls..there weren't these mass arrest as you like to claim..

but that claim to fame (violence, arrest, garbage, rapes, etc) is still owned by the left and their OWS occupying and destroying others property


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> To answer the question in the OP, "yes".  The "bagger nation" is a collection of the most stupid, racist, violent, dumbass American's in the country.



Are you trying to be funny?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes! They disrupted meetings! How outrageous!
> 
> My out is most definitely raged.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> They disrupted the democratic process by shouting down others and denying them their right to speak out.
Click to expand...


They disrupted tyranny


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Are you trying to be funny?


No, I'm dead serious.


----------



## Billo_Really

Stephanie said:


> oh I remember the town halls..there weren't these mass arrest as you like to claim..
> 
> but that claim to fame (violence, arrest, garbage, rapes, etc) is still owned by the left and their OWS occupying and destroying others property


I didn't claim "mass arrests".  

I was just making the point that there were baggers who got arrested.


----------



## Stephanie

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to be funny?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm dead serious.
Click to expand...


that's what scary.


----------



## Billo_Really

Stephanie said:


> that's what scary.


What's scary is a bunch of dumbass American's trying to take part in the political process without educating themselves on the issues of the day.


----------



## Stephanie

loinboy said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's what scary.
> 
> 
> 
> What's scary is a bunch of dumbass American's trying to take part in the political process without educating themselves on the issues of the day.
Click to expand...


that would be you...grow up and get back to us


----------



## Indofred

Stephanie said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea party leader says all Muslims a threat to U.S.; seeks recall of McCain
> 
> A prominent Phoenix tea party leader who believes Muslims cannot be trusted to be loyal to the United States and should not be working for the federal government is incensed with U.S. Sen. John McCains defense of a top State Department official and is eying a recall drive against Arizonas senior senator..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are......... Nazi party
> Muslims are..... Tea party
> 
> Same song - different idiots singing it.
> A very dangerous road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well keep your head buried in the sand, that'll help
Click to expand...


Please explain why the Nazi party were wrong to hate Jews but the Tea party are right to hate Muslims.
All hate based politics are nothing but trouble.

Next up.
Freedom of religion is a constitutional right in the US.
Please explain why it's OK for the tea party to ignore the constitution.


----------



## Billo_Really

Stephanie said:


> that would be you...grow up and get back to us


How can you possibly draw that conclusion when we've not talked about any specific issues?

This is what I mean.  You people make these accusations with nothing to base it on except irrational emotion.


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would be you...grow up and get back to us
> 
> 
> 
> How can you possibly draw that conclusion when we've not talked about any specific issues?
> 
> This is what I mean.  You people make these accusations with nothing to base it on except irrational emotion.
Click to expand...


"You people"? Lord, you're another fucking borg that is incapable of recognizing individuals, huh? idiot.


----------



## California Girl

Indofred said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are......... Nazi party
> Muslims are..... Tea party
> 
> Same song - different idiots singing it.
> A very dangerous road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well keep your head buried in the sand, that'll help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain why the Nazi party were wrong to hate Jews but the Tea party are right to hate Muslims.
> All hate based politics are nothing but trouble.
> 
> Next up.
> Freedom of religion is a constitutional right in the US.
> Please explain why it's OK for the tea party to ignore the constitution.
Click to expand...


Please provide evidence that the Tea Party 'hate' Muslims. One person is not the TEA Party... fucking twit.


----------



## Billo_Really

California Girl said:


> "You people"? Lord, you're another fucking borg that is incapable of recognizing individuals, huh? idiot.


Another baseless accusation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You people"? Lord, you're another fucking borg that is incapable of recognizing individuals, huh? idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Another baseless accusation.
Click to expand...


Her post has more merit than this post



loinboy said:


> To answer the question in the OP, "yes".  The "bagger nation" is a collection of the most stupid, racist, violent, dumbass American's in the country.


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Her post has more merit than this post


Not really.  Her position isn't based on anything, mine is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her post has more merit than this post
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer the question in the OP, "yes".  The "bagger nation" is a collection of the most stupid, racist, violent, dumbass American's in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.  Her position isn't based on anything, mine is.
Click to expand...


Really well then time for you too either put up or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Really well then time for you too either put up or shut the fuck up.


I already have and no I'm not.

Whenever someone try's to tell me to STFU, that's my cue to talk more.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really well then time for you too either put up or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> I already have and no I'm not.
> 
> Whenever someone try's to tell me to STFU, that's my cue to talk more.
Click to expand...

You haven't done shit but make baseless accusation's


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You haven't done shit but make baseless accusation's


No I haven't.  I said the "bagger nation" is nuts and I pointed to their belligerant lunacy in those town hall meetings a couple of years ago.  Whether you disagree with me or not, you cannot claim my position was baseless, after I gave you one of the examples I based my position on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't done shit but make baseless accusation's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't.  I said the "bagger nation" is nuts and I pointed to their belligerant lunacy in those town hall meetings a couple of years ago.  Whether you disagree with me or not, you cannot claim my position was baseless, after I gave you one of the examples I based my position on.
Click to expand...

Here is the baseless accusation you made


loinboy said:


> To answer the question in the OP, "yes".  The "bagger nation" is a collection of the most stupid, racist, violent, dumbass American's in the country.


Time to support it or it will remain a baseless accusation


----------



## Indofred

California Girl said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well keep your head buried in the sand, that'll help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain why the Nazi party were wrong to hate Jews but the Tea party are right to hate Muslims.
> All hate based politics are nothing but trouble.
> 
> Next up.
> Freedom of religion is a constitutional right in the US.
> Please explain why it's OK for the tea party to ignore the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Please provide evidence that the Tea Party 'hate' Muslims. One person is not the TEA Party... fucking twit*.
Click to expand...


I love a challenge.

Is the Tea Party opposed to Islam? | Believe It or Not | a Chron.com blog



> For Geller, author of Stop the Islamization of America and co-founder of an organization of the same name, criticism of her views is evidence that the country won&#8217;t let people say negative things about Islam, thereby upholding sharia law...
> 
> ...More than half of Tea Party members believe that American Muslims want to establish sharia as the law of the land in the U.S., according to a Public Religion Research Institute survey, compared to 30 percent of the population overall. They are also more likely than other groups, even Republicans, to say the U.S. is a Christian nation.



Attitudes towards Diversity in America Ten Years after 9/11



> Approximately two-thirds of Republicans, Americans who identify with the Tea Party movement, and Americans who most trust Fox News agree that the values of Islam are at odds with American values. A majority of Democrats, Independents, and those who most trust CNN or public television disagree.













I'm so sorry you'll have to click on a link. I know it'll really work a tea party member's brain.
Nutjob Express: A Tale of Twisted Nonsense: TEA PARTY'S BIGOTED SIGNS: THEN AND NOW; RACIAL, RELIGIOUS AND CULTURAL











LiveLeak.com - Racist tea party anti-Muslim rally. True face of American extremism

Deborah Pauly?

A tea party idiot who, in that video, advocates murder of Muslims because they're Muslims.

Perhaps the tea party supporters would like to explain how they're better than the Nazis.


----------



## Indofred

Indofred said:


> .
> 
> Perhaps the tea party supporters would like to explain how they're better than the Nazis.



Oh, they aren't.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er_KySsgsDs]Did A Tea Party Leader Say &#39;Jews Shouldn&#39;t Be In Government&#39;? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's what scary.
> 
> 
> 
> What's scary is a bunch of dumbass American's trying to take part in the political process without educating themselves on the issues of the day.
Click to expand...


 Good idea, go educate yourself.


----------



## California Girl

Indofred said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are......... Nazi party
> Muslims are..... Tea party
> 
> Same song - different idiots singing it.
> A very dangerous road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well keep your head buried in the sand, that'll help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain why the Nazi party were wrong to hate Jews but the Tea party are right to hate Muslims.
> All hate based politics are nothing but trouble.
> 
> Next up.
> Freedom of religion is a constitutional right in the US.
> Please explain why it's OK for the tea party to ignore the constitution.
Click to expand...


There is no comparison, in that the TEA Party doesn't 'hate' Muslims. But your hysterical hyperbole is funny.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Indofred said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain why the Nazi party were wrong to hate Jews but the Tea party are right to hate Muslims.
> All hate based politics are nothing but trouble.
> 
> Next up.
> Freedom of religion is a constitutional right in the US.
> Please explain why it's OK for the tea party to ignore the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide evidence that the Tea Party 'hate' Muslims. One person is not the TEA Party... fucking twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love a challenge.
> 
> Is the Tea Party opposed to Islam? | Believe It or Not | a Chron.com blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Geller, author of Stop the Islamization of America and co-founder of an organization of the same name, criticism of her views is evidence that the country wont let people say negative things about Islam, thereby upholding sharia law...
> 
> ...More than half of Tea Party members believe that American Muslims want to establish sharia as the law of the land in the U.S., according to a Public Religion Research Institute survey, compared to 30 percent of the population overall. They are also more likely than other groups, even Republicans, to say the U.S. is a Christian nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attitudes towards Diversity in America Ten Years after 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately two-thirds of Republicans, Americans who identify with the Tea Party movement, and Americans who most trust Fox News agree that the values of Islam are at odds with American values. A majority of Democrats, Independents, and those who most trust CNN or public television disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you'll have to click on a link. I know it'll really work a tea party member's brain.
> Nutjob Express: A Tale of Twisted Nonsense: TEA PARTY'S BIGOTED SIGNS: THEN AND NOW; RACIAL, RELIGIOUS AND CULTURAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Racist tea party anti-Muslim rally. True face of American extremism
> 
> Deborah Pauly?
> 
> A tea party idiot who, in that video, advocates murder of Muslims because they're Muslims.
> 
> Perhaps the tea party supporters would like to explain how they're better than the Nazis.
Click to expand...


Your source is an opinion piece



> The Tea Party started out about small government, but its grown beyond that,  said  Matt Duss, national security policy analyst at the Center for American Progress. The Islamaphobes have staked their claim to one part of Tea Party.



The person who wrote that opinion piece could also be the same person who wrote this comment in this thread



loinboy said:


> To answer the question in the OP, "yes".  The "bagger nation" is a collection of the most stupid, racist, violent, dumbass American's in the country.


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her post has more merit than this post
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  Her position isn't based on anything, mine is.
Click to expand...


My post is not 'position' based.... it is merely pointing out that you lack the capacity to recognize individuals, you see groups. Group think is a leftist viewpoint. Conservatives tend to be less 'herd like' in their thinking... Of course, that is quite an intellectual point and may well be above your intellectual pay grade. If so, I am sorry that you're too fucking stupid to understand it.


----------



## California Girl

Indofred said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain why the Nazi party were wrong to hate Jews but the Tea party are right to hate Muslims.
> All hate based politics are nothing but trouble.
> 
> Next up.
> Freedom of religion is a constitutional right in the US.
> Please explain why it's OK for the tea party to ignore the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please provide evidence that the Tea Party 'hate' Muslims. One person is not the TEA Party... fucking twit*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love a challenge.
> 
> Is the Tea Party opposed to Islam? | Believe It or Not | a Chron.com blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Geller, author of Stop the Islamization of America and co-founder of an organization of the same name, criticism of her views is evidence that the country wont let people say negative things about Islam, thereby upholding sharia law...
> 
> ...More than half of Tea Party members believe that American Muslims want to establish sharia as the law of the land in the U.S., according to a Public Religion Research Institute survey, compared to 30 percent of the population overall. They are also more likely than other groups, even Republicans, to say the U.S. is a Christian nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attitudes towards Diversity in America Ten Years after 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately two-thirds of Republicans, Americans who identify with the Tea Party movement, and Americans who most trust Fox News agree that the values of Islam are at odds with American values. A majority of Democrats, Independents, and those who most trust CNN or public television disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you'll have to click on a link. I know it'll really work a tea party member's brain.
> Nutjob Express: A Tale of Twisted Nonsense: TEA PARTY'S BIGOTED SIGNS: THEN AND NOW; RACIAL, RELIGIOUS AND CULTURAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Racist tea party anti-Muslim rally. True face of American extremism
> 
> Deborah Pauly?
> 
> A tea party idiot who, in that video, advocates murder of Muslims because they're Muslims.
> 
> Perhaps the tea party supporters would like to explain how they're better than the Nazis.
Click to expand...




I meant with actual evidence... not internet bullshit, blogs and photoshopped images. But, this does go some way to explaining your 'position'... you're just another fool who accepts whatever supports the view you are desperate to project. 

If you can provide any evidence that the TEA Parties have exterminated millions of people, based purely on their religion, then you may have something to support your view. However, there can be no evidence because it has not happened. Therefore, again, you're just a fool ranting about shit without reference or regard to the truth.


----------



## California Girl

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide evidence that the Tea Party 'hate' Muslims. One person is not the TEA Party... fucking twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a challenge.
> 
> Is the Tea Party opposed to Islam? | Believe It or Not | a Chron.com blog
> 
> 
> 
> Attitudes towards Diversity in America Ten Years after 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you'll have to click on a link. I know it'll really work a tea party member's brain.
> Nutjob Express: A Tale of Twisted Nonsense: TEA PARTY'S BIGOTED SIGNS: THEN AND NOW; RACIAL, RELIGIOUS AND CULTURAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Racist tea party anti-Muslim rally. True face of American extremism
> 
> Deborah Pauly?
> 
> A tea party idiot who, in that video, advocates murder of Muslims because they're Muslims.
> 
> Perhaps the tea party supporters would like to explain how they're better than the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your source is an opinion piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party started out about small government, but its grown beyond that,  said  Matt Duss, national security policy analyst at the Center for American Progress. The Islamaphobes have staked their claim to one part of Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person who wrote that opinion piece could also be the same person who wrote this comment in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer the question in the OP, "yes".  The "bagger nation" is a collection of the most stupid, racist, violent, dumbass American's in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Blogs, OpEds, and clearly photoshopped 'evidence'. I hope that moron never gets called for jury duty.


----------



## Indofred

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Your source is an opinion piece



How about all the tea party signs, the tea party event at the mosque and the sill cow telling the idiot tea party crowd about her son and saying how she wanted them to kill Muslims.

Is that an opinion piece or video of a bunch of bigoted wannabe nazis?

Try again with your brain turned to "ON".


----------



## Indofred

California Girl said:


> Blogs, OpEds, and clearly photoshopped 'evidence'. I hope that moron never gets called for jury duty.



Perhaps you'd care to comment on the signs and video.
Do you agree with the daft cow regarding killing Muslims?


----------



## California Girl

Indofred said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blogs, OpEds, and clearly photoshopped 'evidence'. I hope that moron never gets called for jury duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd care to comment on the signs and video.
> Do you agree with the daft cow regarding killing Muslims?
Click to expand...


I don't agree with anyone 'killing' anyone because of religion. And yet, I support the ideals of the TEA Party. 

Signs can be photoshopped. Sadly, that is par for the course. Idiots who lack the capacity for critical thinking accept whatever supports their view. I have slightly higher standards of evidence. Evidence is not blogs, OpEds or photoshopped images. Evidence is based on fact. 

Your 'evidence' is laughable. The pity of it is that you clearly bought into it... which is why they do it.... because hacks accept it. More fool you.


----------



## Indofred

California Girl said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blogs, OpEds, and clearly photoshopped 'evidence'. I hope that moron never gets called for jury duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd care to comment on the signs and video.
> Do you agree with the daft cow regarding killing Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree with anyone 'killing' anyone because of religion. And yet, I support the ideals of the TEA Party.
> 
> Signs can be photoshopped. Sadly, that is par for the course. Idiots who lack the capacity for critical thinking accept whatever supports their view. I have slightly higher standards of evidence. Evidence is not blogs, OpEds or photoshopped images. Evidence is based on fact.
> 
> Your 'evidence' is laughable. The pity of it is that you clearly bought into it... which is why they do it.... because hacks accept it. More fool you.
Click to expand...


Ok. I'll assume all the signs were photoshop jobs.
Now, how about the video and the comments from Deborah Pauly?

We'll move on to Wes Harris when you've not answered that question.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Indofred said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is an opinion piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all the tea party signs, the tea party event at the mosque and the sill cow telling the idiot tea party crowd about her son and saying how she wanted them to kill Muslims.
> 
> Is that an opinion piece or video of a bunch of bigoted wannabe nazis?
> 
> Try again with your brain turned to "ON".
Click to expand...


When I see someone who who over uses the word racist connect to tea party I shut the lying shit down. There are more racist in the DNC.


----------



## California Girl

Indofred said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd care to comment on the signs and video.
> Do you agree with the daft cow regarding killing Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with anyone 'killing' anyone because of religion. And yet, I support the ideals of the TEA Party.
> 
> Signs can be photoshopped. Sadly, that is par for the course. Idiots who lack the capacity for critical thinking accept whatever supports their view. I have slightly higher standards of evidence. Evidence is not blogs, OpEds or photoshopped images. Evidence is based on fact.
> 
> Your 'evidence' is laughable. The pity of it is that you clearly bought into it... which is why they do it.... because hacks accept it. More fool you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. I'll assume all the signs were photoshop jobs.
> Now, how about the video and the comments from Deborah Pauly?
> 
> We'll move on to Wes Harris when you've not answered that question.
Click to expand...


Haven't watched it, I have no interest in watching it. I couldn't give a rats ass what some ranting twit says. However, I can produce lots of equally offensive videos of muslims ranting about murdering westerners, there are even a few of them actually doing that... in living color, on the net.... am I supposed to judge you by those people because you are the same religion? Of course not, that would be stupid... and I am not stupid... I just wish you could make the same claim. Sadly, you cannot. You are welcome to be a butt hurt baby... I shall continue to require logic and critical thought to engage in any kind of rational discussion.


----------



## California Girl

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is an opinion piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all the tea party signs, the tea party event at the mosque and the sill cow telling the idiot tea party crowd about her son and saying how she wanted them to kill Muslims.
> 
> Is that an opinion piece or video of a bunch of bigoted wannabe nazis?
> 
> Try again with your brain turned to "ON".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I see someone who who over uses the word racist connect to tea party I shut the lying shit down. There are more racist in the DNC.
Click to expand...


Seems to me that Info whatever he calls himself is just your common bigot. Nothing new there... everyone who disagrees with him/her is a racist, nazi, blah, blah, blah. Thankfully I know some quite rational Muslims - some of whom are TEA Partiers.


----------



## Indofred

California Girl said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with anyone 'killing' anyone because of religion. And yet, I support the ideals of the TEA Party.
> 
> Signs can be photoshopped. Sadly, that is par for the course. Idiots who lack the capacity for critical thinking accept whatever supports their view. I have slightly higher standards of evidence. Evidence is not blogs, OpEds or photoshopped images. Evidence is based on fact.
> 
> Your 'evidence' is laughable. The pity of it is that you clearly bought into it... which is why they do it.... because hacks accept it. More fool you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I'll assume all the signs were photoshop jobs.
> Now, how about the video and the comments from Deborah Pauly?
> 
> We'll move on to Wes Harris when you've not answered that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Haven't watched it, I have no interest in watching it*. I couldn't give a rats ass what some ranting twit says. However, I can produce lots of equally offensive videos of muslims ranting about murdering westerners, there are even a few of them actually doing that... in living color, on the net.... am I supposed to judge you by those people because you are the same religion? Of course not, that would be stupid... and I am not stupid... I just wish you could make the same claim. Sadly, you cannot. You are welcome to be a butt hurt baby... I shall continue to require logic and critical thought to engage in any kind of rational discussion.
Click to expand...


Because it conclusively proves the tea party are bigoted idiots.
As I said, now you've totally, no, epically failed to answer the first question....

Wes Harris and his thing about kicking Americans out of government because they have the wrong religion.

Why is his ignoring the US constitution a valid political move?


----------



## Indofred

An inscription inside the Jefferson Memorial in Washington, D.C. quotes Jefferson's 1777 statute on religious pluralism that inspired the constitutional right that "no religious Test shall ever be required as a Qualification to any Office or public Trust."

Wes Harris, Tea party member, disagrees.


----------



## California Girl

Indofred said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I'll assume all the signs were photoshop jobs.
> Now, how about the video and the comments from Deborah Pauly?
> 
> We'll move on to Wes Harris when you've not answered that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haven't watched it, I have no interest in watching it*. I couldn't give a rats ass what some ranting twit says. However, I can produce lots of equally offensive videos of muslims ranting about murdering westerners, there are even a few of them actually doing that... in living color, on the net.... am I supposed to judge you by those people because you are the same religion? Of course not, that would be stupid... and I am not stupid... I just wish you could make the same claim. Sadly, you cannot. You are welcome to be a butt hurt baby... I shall continue to require logic and critical thought to engage in any kind of rational discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it conclusively proves the tea party are bigoted idiots.
> As I said, now you've totally, no, epically failed to answer the first question....
> 
> Wes Harris and his thing about kicking Americans out of government because they have the wrong religion.
> 
> Why is his ignoring the US constitution a valid political move?
Click to expand...


If that is true, then how come my black, Muslim, family are welcomed at TEA Party events? Why are the TEA Parties held in California so well attended by blacks, and hispanics? Why is that? If they are, as you claim, 'bigots'? Simple fact... they aren't. You are projecting the views of individuals onto a group of people. That's fairly typical of the left wing borg but it does not equate to 'conclusive proof' of anything other than your inability to use critical thought. Jackass.


----------



## Indofred

California Girl said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Haven't watched it, I have no interest in watching it*. I couldn't give a rats ass what some ranting twit says. However, I can produce lots of equally offensive videos of muslims ranting about murdering westerners, there are even a few of them actually doing that... in living color, on the net.... am I supposed to judge you by those people because you are the same religion? Of course not, that would be stupid... and I am not stupid... I just wish you could make the same claim. Sadly, you cannot. You are welcome to be a butt hurt baby... I shall continue to require logic and critical thought to engage in any kind of rational discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it conclusively proves the tea party are bigoted idiots.
> As I said, now you've totally, no, epically failed to answer the first question....
> 
> Wes Harris and his thing about kicking Americans out of government because they have the wrong religion.
> 
> Why is his ignoring the US constitution a valid political move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is true, then how come my black, Muslim, family are welcomed at TEA Party events? Why are the TEA Parties held in California so well attended by blacks, and hispanics? Why is that? If they are, as you claim, 'bigots'? Simple fact... they aren't. You are projecting the views of individuals onto a group of people. That's fairly typical of the left wing borg but it does not equate to 'conclusive proof' of anything other than your inability to use critical thought. Jackass.
Click to expand...


I asked you to comment on the video, not suggest I'm a left winger.
In fact, I consider myself a tad left of Maggie Thatcher but only a tad.

So, comments on the Harris video if you dare.
PS - Shahada please if you claim to be Muslim.
Just so there is no accusation you're a liar.


----------



## rdean

yes


----------



## California Girl

Indofred said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it conclusively proves the tea party are bigoted idiots.
> As I said, now you've totally, no, epically failed to answer the first question....
> 
> Wes Harris and his thing about kicking Americans out of government because they have the wrong religion.
> 
> Why is his ignoring the US constitution a valid political move?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true, then how come my black, Muslim, family are welcomed at TEA Party events? Why are the TEA Parties held in California so well attended by blacks, and hispanics? Why is that? If they are, as you claim, 'bigots'? Simple fact... they aren't. You are projecting the views of individuals onto a group of people. That's fairly typical of the left wing borg but it does not equate to 'conclusive proof' of anything other than your inability to use critical thought. Jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you to comment on the video, not suggest I'm a left winger.
> In fact, I consider myself a tad left of Maggie Thatcher but only a tad.
> 
> So, comments on the Harris video if you dare.
> PS - Shahada please if you claim to be Muslim.
> Just so there is no accusation you're a liar.
Click to expand...


I don't have any inclination to watch the video. i don't care enough about it. 

Where, exactly, did I claim to be a muslim?


----------



## squeeze berry

Indofred said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blogs, OpEds, and clearly photoshopped 'evidence'. I hope that moron never gets called for jury duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd care to comment on the signs and video.
> Do you agree with the daft cow regarding killing Muslims?
Click to expand...


how many mooslims have the tea party killed or assaulted?

Do they do the flash mob thing too?


----------



## candycorn




----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Indofred said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I'll assume all the signs were photoshop jobs.
> Now, how about the video and the comments from Deborah Pauly?
> 
> We'll move on to Wes Harris when you've not answered that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haven't watched it, I have no interest in watching it*. I couldn't give a rats ass what some ranting twit says. However, I can produce lots of equally offensive videos of muslims ranting about murdering westerners, there are even a few of them actually doing that... in living color, on the net.... am I supposed to judge you by those people because you are the same religion? Of course not, that would be stupid... and I am not stupid... I just wish you could make the same claim. Sadly, you cannot. You are welcome to be a butt hurt baby... I shall continue to require logic and critical thought to engage in any kind of rational discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it conclusively proves the tea party are bigoted idiots.
> As I said, now you've totally, no, epically failed to answer the first question....
> 
> Wes Harris and his thing about kicking Americans out of government because they have the wrong religion.
> 
> *Why is his ignoring the US constitution a valid political move?*
Click to expand...


Because you have a significant number of the TPM  and the right in general  who believe Constitutional case law on the issue is wrong. 

In the United States a majority of conservatives adhere blindly to dogma, ignoring facts which conflict with that dogma, and rejecting the case law they consider errant.  

This plays very well politically with the TPM and radical right.


----------



## Billo_Really

California Girl said:


> Good idea, go educate yourself.


I am.  Test me.


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Here is the baseless accusation you made
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer the question in the OP, "yes".  The "bagger nation" is a collection of the most stupid, racist, violent, dumbass American's in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to support it or it will remain a baseless accusation
Click to expand...

It's not baseless.  I gave you one example of the town hall disruptions.  Another one was when they were yelling racial slurs to members of Congress as they were walking to work.  And a 3rd would be Sharon Engle's 2nd amendment comment.

There's 3 examples that I've based my position on.  So it's not baseless.


----------



## Billo_Really

California Girl said:


> My post is not 'position' based.... it is merely pointing out that you lack the capacity to recognize individuals, you see groups. Group think is a leftist viewpoint. Conservatives tend to be less 'herd like' in their thinking... Of course, that is quite an intellectual point and may well be above your intellectual pay grade. If so, I am sorry that you're too fucking stupid to understand it.


Oh, I understand it.  I also understand you don't have a clue as to what my capacity is.  You're just trying to get as much mileage as you can out of two words.


----------



## Stephanie

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the baseless accusation you made
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer the question in the OP, "yes".  The "bagger nation" is a collection of the most stupid, racist, violent, dumbass American's in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to support it or it will remain a baseless accusation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not baseless.  I gave you one example of the town hall disruptions.  Another one was when they were yelling racial slurs to members of Congress as they were walking to work.  And a 3rd would be Sharon Engle's 2nd amendment comment.
> 
> There's 3 examples that I've based my position on.  So it's not baseless.
Click to expand...


you're a liar, plain and simple
the video proved there were no racial slurs at Congresscritters..and the town halls was with ordinary people attending, you don't know they were any Tea Party and is also where a black man giving away flags was beat to shit by the unions...
you really do need to educate yourself..


----------



## Billo_Really

Stephanie said:


> you're a liar, plain and simple
> the video proved there were no racial slurs at Congresscritters..and the town halls is where a black man giving away flags was beat to shit by the unions...
> you really do need to educate yourself..


The video didn't prove shit.  If you think it did, then tell me what the guy with his hands cupped to his mouth was yelling.  I mean, if you claim that camera's could pick up any racial slur said, then they could also pick up what that guy was yelling.  So tell me what he said.


----------



## Stephanie

loinboy said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a liar, plain and simple
> the video proved there were no racial slurs at Congresscritters..and the town halls is where a black man giving away flags was beat to shit by the unions...
> you really do need to educate yourself..
> 
> 
> 
> The video didn't prove shit.  If you think it did, then tell me what the guy with his hands cupped to his mouth was yelling.  I mean, if you claim that camera's could pick up any racial slur said, then they could also pick up what that guy was yelling.  So tell me what he said.
Click to expand...


oh dear gawd..now you're a lip reader...
not arguing..you believe what you want...no matter


----------



## Billo_Really

Stephanie said:


> oh dear gawd..now you're a lip reader...
> not arguing..you believe what you want...no matter


Your whole argument is based on the fact that if any racial slur was said,   one of the many microphones in the area would have picked it up.  Since they didn't, you claim there was no slur said.

I'm saying that you can clearly see someone leaning in and yelling something to the congressman.  For your argument to be right, the microphones would have also picked up what he said too.  

Basically, if you can't hear what he said, then the possibility exists that you didn't hear the slur, either.


----------



## Stephanie

You'll put the Tea Party down, but probably don't see anything wrong with this disgusting display by your Government Representatives..

This is what they think of YOU ALL..go ahead and defend them..your turn is next


----------



## Billo_Really

Stephanie said:


> You'll put the Tea Party down, but probably don't see anything wrong with this disgusting display by your Government Representatives..
> 
> This is what they think of YOU ALL..go ahead and defend them..your turn is next


They're just walking to work.  Maybe they wouldn't have "bunched up" like they did, if the angry mob wasn't surrounding them?


----------



## Stephanie

loinboy said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll put the Tea Party down, but probably don't see anything wrong with this disgusting display by your Government Representatives..
> 
> This is what they think of YOU ALL..go ahead and defend them..your turn is next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're just walking to work.  Maybe they wouldn't have "bunched up" like they did, if the angry mob wasn't surrounding them?
Click to expand...


oh yeah, they always walk to work with a oversize gavel laughing their asses off at the people they Represent..and the purse the one congressman is carrying goes with his outfit..


----------



## The Infidel

Rinata said:


> Now John McCain has incurred their wrath. What a nasty bunch!!!
> 
> Tea party leader says all Muslims a &#8216;threat&#8217; to U.S.; seeks recall of McCain
> 
> A prominent Phoenix tea party leader who believes Muslims cannot be trusted to be loyal to the United States and should not be working for the federal government is incensed with U.S. Sen. John McCain&#8217;s defense of a top State Department official and is eying a recall drive against Arizona&#8217;s senior senator.
> 
> Wes Harris, the founder and chairman of the Original North Phoenix Tea Party, said he plans to take out a recall petition against McCain. While Harris has many problems with McCain, a mass email he sent out focused solely on the senator&#8217;s recent defense of Huma Abedin, a top aide to U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton. Harris accused Abedin of having ties to an Islamic extremist group, and he objected to the fact that a Muslim was working for the State Department in the first place.
> 
> Harris said he believes Muslims&#8217; loyalty to the U.S. is questionable because their ultimate loyalty is to the Quran and Islam, which he described as &#8220;more a fascist type of organization.&#8221;
> 
> Tea party leader says all Muslims a
> 
> Now this is one stupid, stupid, man.



First of all... I, a Tea Party activist, do not care if a person who is Muslim  is working for the federal government... as long as they are loyal to America.

Bauchman asked a perfectly legitimate question being the position she holds in the federal government... its her freeking job!

Huma Abedin, a top aide to U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, DOES have ties to an Islamic extremist group... she has several close relatives who are closely tied to The Muslim Brotherhood....

This is a fact.


Here is what Bauchman and others said, and I agree with them... 

_"that no Muslim Brotherhood-associated entity or individual [be] placed into a position of honor or trust within the programs and operations of the Department of State unless he or she has publicly condemned and disclaimed the previously stated goals of the Muslim Brotherhood."_


----------



## Billo_Really

Stephanie said:


> oh yeah, they always walk to work with a oversize gavel laughing their asses off at the people they Represent..and the purse the one congressman is carrying goes with his outfit..


Well, if it will make you feel any better, I don't like Pelosi; I do think they were grandstanding a little too much; I think the oversized gavel was stupid; and lastly, they got no business smiling after the bill they voted to approve, didn't address the problem, but did sell out the citizens of this country to the healthcare lobby.


----------



## Stephanie

loinboy said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, they always walk to work with a oversize gavel laughing their asses off at the people they Represent..and the purse the one congressman is carrying goes with his outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it will make you feel any better, I don't like Pelosi; I do think they were grandstanding a little too much; I think the oversized gavel was stupid; and lastly, they got no business smiling after the bill they voted to approve, didn't address the problem, but did sell out the citizens of this country to the healthcare lobby.
Click to expand...


well, I'm impressed..good for you


----------



## The Infidel

loinboy said:


> They're just walking to work.  Maybe they wouldn't have "bunched up" like they did, if the angry mob wasn't surrounding them?




Damn... you go from that




to this..... 



loinboy said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, they always walk to work with a oversize gavel laughing their asses off at the people they Represent..and the purse the one congressman is carrying goes with his outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it will make you feel any better, I don't like Pelosi; I do think they were grandstanding a little too much; I think the oversized gavel was stupid; and lastly, they got no business smiling after the bill they voted to approve, didn't address the problem, but did sell out the citizens of this country to the healthcare lobby.
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

The Infidel said:


> Damn... you go from that


Actually, it was the other way around.


----------



## Indofred

The Infidel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now John McCain has incurred their wrath. What a nasty bunch!!!
> 
> Tea party leader says all Muslims a threat to U.S.; seeks recall of McCain
> 
> A prominent Phoenix tea party leader who believes Muslims cannot be trusted to be loyal to the United States and should not be working for the federal government is incensed with U.S. Sen. John McCains defense of a top State Department official and is eying a recall drive against Arizonas senior senator.
> 
> Wes Harris, the founder and chairman of the Original North Phoenix Tea Party, said he plans to take out a recall petition against McCain. While Harris has many problems with McCain, a mass email he sent out focused solely on the senators recent defense of Huma Abedin, a top aide to U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton. Harris accused Abedin of having ties to an Islamic extremist group, and he objected to the fact that a Muslim was working for the State Department in the first place.
> 
> Harris said he believes Muslims loyalty to the U.S. is questionable because their ultimate loyalty is to the Quran and Islam, which he described as more a fascist type of organization.
> 
> Tea party leader says all Muslims a
> 
> Now this is one stupid, stupid, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all... I, a Tea Party activist, do not care if a person who is Muslim  is working for the federal government... as long as they are loyal to America.
> 
> Bauchman asked a perfectly legitimate question being the position she holds in the federal government... its her freeking job!
> 
> Huma Abedin, a top aide to U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, DOES have ties to an Islamic extremist group... she has several close relatives who are closely tied to The Muslim Brotherhood....
> 
> *This is a fact.*
> 
> 
> Here is what Bauchman and others said, and I agree with them...
> 
> _"that no Muslim Brotherhood-associated entity or individual [be] placed into a position of honor or trust within the programs and operations of the Department of State unless he or she has publicly condemned and disclaimed the previously stated goals of the Muslim Brotherhood."_
Click to expand...


*This is a fact.*

Excellent. You'll be able to back that up then.
Not family, not maybe friends but actual links to the Muslim Brotherhood.

I await your evidence.


----------



## Indofred

The tea party are very clearly, as the video shows, bigoted nut jobs with massive chips on their shoulders.
One of the most interesting things is how they deny their own thoughts in public.

"I'm not a bigot, I just hate Muslims".

"I love America but I piss on the constitution when it suits me"

I ask, who is the enemy of Americanism?


----------



## Black_Label

Indofred said:


> The tea party are very clearly, as the video shows, bigoted nut jobs with massive chips on their shoulders.
> One of the most interesting things is how they deny their own thoughts in public.
> 
> "I'm not a bigot, I just hate Muslims".
> 
> "I love America but I piss on the constitution when it suits me"
> 
> I ask, who is the enemy of Americanism?



Spot on. The teabaggers are the bottom of the barrel trash.


----------



## freedombecki

Black_Label said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party are very clearly, as the video shows, bigoted nut jobs with massive chips on their shoulders.
> One of the most interesting things is how they deny their own thoughts in public.
> 
> "I'm not a bigot, I just hate Muslims".
> 
> "I love America but I piss on the constitution when it suits me"
> 
> I ask, who is the enemy of Americanism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on. The teabaggers are the bottom of the barrel trash.
Click to expand...

Teabaggers are gays who engage in certain activities that are better discussed on another venue.

Tea partiers are American voters and citizens who subscribe to a grassroots conservative-first belief that is developed and discussed in public meetings.

Disgraceful speech against solid citizens is a mistake that has consequences. Keep up your vicious libel, and you will have a civil war on your hands that you can never win without engaging in Bolshevik tactics that in one country decimated and murdered tens of millions of Russians, starting with a Czar's helpless family and ended with warring madness against its own hapless citizens for over 80 years complete with totally stifling of free speech and free thought that resulted in government privileges by the and for the leadership's pleasure only.


----------



## Billo_Really

freedombecki said:


> Tea partiers are American voters and citizens who subscribe to a grassroots conservative-first belief that is developed and discussed in public meetings.


No, they're not grassroots.

They're funded by the Koch Bros.
Organized by Freedom Works.
And promoted by Fox.​


----------



## Full-Auto

loinboy said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea partiers are American voters and citizens who subscribe to a grassroots conservative-first belief that is developed and discussed in public meetings.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not grassroots.
> 
> They're funded by the Koch Bros.
> Organized by Freedom Works.
> And promoted by Fox.​
Click to expand...


why does fiscal accountability and responsibility frighten you?


----------



## Indofred

loinboy said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea partiers are American voters and citizens who subscribe to a grassroots conservative-first belief that is developed and discussed in public meetings.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not grassroots.
> 
> They're funded by the Koch Bros.
> Organized by Freedom Works.
> And promoted by Fox.​
Click to expand...


I agree - more like the fertilizer the cows leave to feed the grass.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would be you...grow up and get back to us
> 
> 
> 
> How can you possibly draw that conclusion when we've not talked about any specific issues?
> 
> This is what I mean.  You people make these accusations with nothing to base it on except irrational emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"? Lord, you're another fucking borg that is incapable of recognizing individuals, huh? idiot.
Click to expand...


Individuals??? You are all so much alike it's not even funny. Same insults and same lies constantly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the baseless accusation you made
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer the question in the OP, "yes".  The "bagger nation" is a collection of the most stupid, racist, violent, dumbass American's in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to support it or it will remain a baseless accusation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not baseless.  I gave you one example of the town hall disruptions.  Another one was when they were yelling racial slurs to members of Congress as they were walking to work.  And a 3rd would be Sharon Engle's 2nd amendment comment.
> 
> There's 3 examples that I've based my position on.  So it's not baseless.
Click to expand...


No you haven't try again. or are you talking about those Photoshop pics?


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No you haven't try again.


Just because you don't like my examples, doesn't negate the fact that I provided them.





bigrebnc1775 said:


> or are you talking about those Photoshop pics?


Where's your proof they're photoshopped?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't like my examples, doesn't negate the fact that I provided them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> or are you talking about those Photoshop pics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your proof they're photoshopped?
Click to expand...

Example.


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't like my examples, doesn't negate the fact that I provided them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> or are you talking about those Photoshop pics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your proof they're photoshopped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Example.
Click to expand...

What makes them photoshopped?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't like my examples, doesn't negate the fact that I provided them.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your proof they're photoshopped?
> 
> 
> 
> Example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes them photoshopped?
Click to expand...

It's one pic dumb ass the sign cannot say two different things at the same time which would make it Photoshop.


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes them photoshopped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's one pic dumb ass the sign cannot say two different things at the same time which would make it Photoshop.
Click to expand...

Good point.

Which one is the photoshopped pic?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes them photoshopped?
> 
> 
> 
> It's one pic dumb ass the sign cannot say two different things at the same time which would make it Photoshop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point.
> 
> Which one is the photoshopped pic?
Click to expand...


Not the one you want it to be.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The tea party even had fake members who were something else
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8I3FbC_hq8]Tea Party Infiltrator EXPOSED - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvcIzpyzAUs]TEA PARTY INFILTRATOR EXPOSED POSING AS RACIST AT RAND PAUL RALLY - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eI7e5nyv9I]April 14 BOSTON TEA PARTY INFILTRATORS are WALKED OUT - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saUNdXBO-v8]Liberal Infiltrators at The 2009 DC Tea Party Are Called Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one pic dumb ass the sign cannot say two different things at the same time which would make it Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> Which one is the photoshopped pic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the one you want it to be.
Click to expand...

So you don't know.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> Which one is the photoshopped pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the one you want it to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't know.
Click to expand...


You're the one unaware of Photoshop


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the one you want it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one unaware of Photoshop
Click to expand...

Not since you pointed it out to me.  Now, are you going to answer the question?  Or just act like you know something you don't?


----------



## Interpol

I used to be a Republican before the Tea Party retards came to be. 

There's only so much stupid you can take. 

Tea Party fuckwads across America have flooded state houses with legislation banning Sharia Law, despite the fact that Sharia Law is not a scourge on the American legal system. It's already not the law, but leave it to stupid fucking teabaggers to invent something else to be afraid of. 

Nazis hated Jews. 

Teabaggers hate Muslims. 

Pretty simple. 

I like Ron Paul, but the Tee Pee movement really is so disconnected from him that it can't be taken seriously, particularly with morons like Bachmann and Palin and the witch lady and Allen West and so on. 

An old fuck on Medicare and Social Security has that deal because seniors more than 40 years ago were generally impoverished folks. They live on like $20,000 a year on average, so their rates are made lower to save all of us money since if you throw a bunch of people with heart problems and cancer back onto the private market, they'd never be able to pay the debt off, handing it down to us. 

But, there they were, raging at all those meetings with their stupid fucking "Take Your Government Hands Off My Medicare" signs, the height of moronism. 

And in November, nothing'll change. These same old white stupid racist lowest-common denominators will gladly vote for the guy who is going to give them a voucher coupon worth about a quarter of what their health care costs are, throw them on the open market, and then charge them up the ass like the rest of us for all their procedures. 

Which is fine with me. They'll die off faster by hoisting themselves up by their own petards. 

In just the last few years, I'm no longer welcome among Republicans even though I supported them when they stood all this time for the mandate, for cap-and-trade, and for the Dream Act (Republicans put that forward first, not liberals). 

But in just the last few years, they condescend to me, call me names, and exclude me because THEY have abandoned their own fucking platform. 

I would have never thought that my party would accept mental retardation so warmly the way it does now. 

I'll be damned if this Republican party will get my vote. They aren't my party. They're a total perversion of conservatism, and their bigoted, racist, stupid people. 

A whole swath of flat-earthers, birthers, Birchers, and racists. 

They try to use racism as a line of attack against the rest of us, but we all know it's a diversionary tactic. 

Reverse-racism is the new racism, and that's what teabaggers are engaging in when they accuse their opponents of being racist, nevermind that in the other tent is where all the diversity is, including white people. 

I'm a Reaganite, and I just feel it in my soul that he would have hated these ultimately stupid, foolish people who have run amok of the Republican party.


----------



## Billo_Really

Interpol said:


> I used to be a Republican before the Tea Party retards came to be.
> 
> There's only so much stupid you can take.
> 
> Tea Party fuckwads across America have flooded state houses with legislation banning Sharia Law, despite the fact that Sharia Law is not a scourge on the American legal system. It's already not the law, but leave it to stupid fucking teabaggers to invent something else to be afraid of.
> 
> Nazis hated Jews.
> 
> Teabaggers hate Muslims.
> 
> Pretty simple.
> 
> I like Ron Paul, but the Tee Pee movement really is so disconnected from him that it can't be taken seriously, particularly with morons like Bachmann and Palin and the witch lady and Allen West and so on.
> 
> An old fuck on Medicare and Social Security has that deal because seniors more than 40 years ago were generally impoverished folks. They live on like $20,000 a year on average, so their rates are made lower to save all of us money since if you throw a bunch of people with heart problems and cancer back onto the private market, they'd never be able to pay the debt off, handing it down to us.
> 
> But, there they were, raging at all those meetings with their stupid fucking "Take Your Government Hands Off My Medicare" signs, the height of moronism.
> 
> And in November, nothing'll change. These same old white stupid racist lowest-common denominators will gladly vote for the guy who is going to give them a voucher coupon worth about a quarter of what their health care costs are, throw them on the open market, and then charge them up the ass like the rest of us for all their procedures.
> 
> Which is fine with me. They'll die off faster by hoisting themselves up by their own petards.
> 
> In just the last few years, I'm no longer welcome among Republicans even though I supported them when they stood all this time for the mandate, for cap-and-trade, and for the Dream Act (Republicans put that forward first, not liberals).
> 
> But in just the last few years, they condescend to me, call me names, and exclude me because THEY have abandoned their own fucking platform.
> 
> I would have never thought that my party would accept mental retardation so warmly the way it does now.
> 
> I'll be damned if this Republican party will get my vote. They aren't my party. They're a total perversion of conservatism, and their bigoted, racist, stupid people.
> 
> A whole swath of flat-earthers, birthers, Birchers, and racists.
> 
> They try to use racism as a line of attack against the rest of us, but we all know it's a diversionary tactic.
> 
> Reverse-racism is the new racism, and that's what teabaggers are engaging in when they accuse their opponents of being racist, nevermind that in the other tent is where all the diversity is, including white people.
> 
> I'm a Reaganite, and I just feel it in my soul that he would have hated these ultimately stupid, foolish people who have run amok of the Republican party.


Don't forget they marched on Washington for no apparent reason just 6 months into the President's first term.  What the hell can a President do in his first 6 months in office that would result in a march on Washington?


----------



## Sarah G

Anyone who allows themselves to be led by Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann has to be pretty nuts..


----------



## California Girl

Sarah G said:


> Anyone who allows themselves to be led by Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann has to be pretty nuts..



No different to being led by Obama. 

And, for the record, the TEA Partiers generally recognize no 'leaders'. But, since your understanding of the TEA Parties comes from a biased media, I am not surprised that you don't get it.


----------



## Stephanie

Sarah G said:


> Anyone who allows themselves to be led by Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann has to be pretty nuts..



so allowing yourselves to be led by Pelosi is sane?


----------



## editec

Black_Label said:


> The tea party are nothing but a bunch of racist idiots, and Bachmann's latest stunt is doing just that to rally the racist vote.


 
ACtually the correct term that might better describe the sort of decriminatory behavior against Moslems is ETHNOCENTISM, rather than racism.

Now why do I point this out?

Because WORD MEANINGS matter, that's why.

There are plenty of WHITE Moslems that people like Bachman want removed from office, too.

So the prejudice is cultural and social rather than one based on "race".

This is an important distinction that for some reason many "leftists" miss because of the rights hatred for our Black POTUS.

But that same hatred was cast toward Clinton, so I don't think "racism" is entirely their point.


----------



## Stephanie

editec said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party are nothing but a bunch of racist idiots, and Bachmann's latest stunt is doing just that to rally the racist vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACtually the correct term that might better describe the sort of decriminatory behavior against Moslems is ETHNOCENTISM, rather than racism.
> 
> Now why do I point this out?
> 
> Because WORD MEANINGS matter, that's why.
> 
> There are plenty of WHITE Moslems that people like Bachman want removed from office, too.
> 
> So the prejudice is cultural and social rather than one based on "race".
> 
> This is an important distinction that for some reason many "leftists" miss because of the rights hatred for our Black POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> But that same hatred was cast toward Clinton, so I don't think "racism" is entirely their point.
Click to expand...


I never heard anything about REMOVING people from office..you are really stretching things in that...So what is your analysis of why people HATED Bush so much?
sheesh


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sarah G said:


> Anyone who allows themselves to be led by Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann has to be pretty nuts..



Nuts would be to support the failure called obama


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one unaware of Photoshop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not since you pointed it out to me.  Now, are you going to answer the question?  Or just act like you know something you don't?
Click to expand...


At least I knew the pic was photoshop you on the other hand hope and pray to find something negative on the tea party.
Here's a secret if you want to find something negative and real easy to do is just look at obama's 3 years as president.


----------



## squeeze berry

Indofred said:


> The tea party are very clearly, as the video shows, bigoted nut jobs with massive chips on their shoulders.
> One of the most interesting things is how they deny their own thoughts in public.
> 
> "I'm not a bigot, I just hate Muslims".
> 
> "I love America but I piss on the constitution when it suits me"
> 
> I ask, who is the enemy of Americanism?



how about answering my question......

How many muslims have the tea party assaulted, killed, raped, looted etc? 

waiting.............


----------



## Billo_Really

Indofred said:


> The tea party are very clearly, as the video shows, bigoted nut jobs with massive chips on their shoulders.
> One of the most interesting things is how they deny their own thoughts in public.
> 
> "I'm not a bigot, I just hate Muslims".
> 
> "I love America but I piss on the constitution when it suits me"
> 
> I ask, who is the enemy of Americanism?


My favorite is the guy holding a sign saying _*"Just say no to socialized medicine!" *_while yelling, _*"and don't fuck with my Medicare!"*_


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea partiers are American voters and citizens who subscribe to a grassroots conservative-first belief that is developed and discussed in public meetings.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not grassroots.
> 
> They're funded by the Koch Bros.
> Organized by Freedom Works.
> And promoted by Fox.​
Click to expand...


The TEA Party started in 2007 - long before the Koch bros got involved, long before Freedom Works got involved, and not once did Fox cover their meetings. Your assertion is, therefore, bullshit. It was and is a grassroots movement.

You clearly know jack shit about the TEAs - other than what your masters have instructed you. Hack.


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party are very clearly, as the video shows, bigoted nut jobs with massive chips on their shoulders.
> One of the most interesting things is how they deny their own thoughts in public.
> 
> "I'm not a bigot, I just hate Muslims".
> 
> "I love America but I piss on the constitution when it suits me"
> 
> I ask, who is the enemy of Americanism?
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is the guy holding a sign saying _*"Just say no to socialized medicine!" *_while yelling, _*"and don't fuck with my Medicare!"*_
Click to expand...


It's funny because you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Billo_Really

California Girl said:


> The TEA Party started in 2007 - long before the Koch bros got involved, long before Freedom Works got involved, and not once did Fox cover their meetings. Your assertion is, therefore, bullshit. It was and is a grassroots movement.
> 
> You clearly know jack shit about the TEAs - other than what your masters have instructed you. Hack.


Oh, contraire', Ba-ba-barran...



> _The Tea Party movementis an American political movement that advocates strict adherence to the United States Constitution, reducing U.S. government spending and taxes, and reduction of the U.S. national debt and federal budget deficit.   The movement has sponsored protests and supported political candidates *since 2009*._


...try again, maybe your luck will change.


----------



## Billo_Really

California Girl said:


> It's funny because you have no idea what you're talking about.


I just told you.

You need to get your game up!


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TEA Party started in 2007 - long before the Koch bros got involved, long before Freedom Works got involved, and not once did Fox cover their meetings. Your assertion is, therefore, bullshit. It was and is a grassroots movement.
> 
> You clearly know jack shit about the TEAs - other than what your masters have instructed you. Hack.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, contraire', Ba-ba-barran...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Tea Party movementis an American political movement that advocates strict adherence to the United States Constitution, reducing U.S. government spending and taxes, and reduction of the U.S. national debt and federal budget deficit.   The movement has sponsored protests and supported political candidates *since 2009*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...try again, maybe your luck will change.
Click to expand...


Wiki? You're holding up an editable, source as the standard for a source? I'm sorry... that just not factually accurate. You know how I know that? Because my parents have been attending TEA Parties since 2007. And they aren't the only ones.... they went with their hispanic friends... and took their black friends, and my black Muslim family attend TEA Parties.... Your view of the TEA parties comes from an agenda driven media. Mine comes from personal experience. Your an ass for accepting what the media tell you - and you're a hack for accepting photoshopped pictures and bullshit as 'evidence'. Continue to accept the lies you're told. Fool.


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because you have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you.
> 
> You need to get your game up!
Click to expand...


No, clearly, that would be you... with the photoshopped 'evidence'. Keep buying the bullshit... mushroom.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Tea_Party



> In 2006, a libertarian political party called the "Boston Tea Party" was founded. In 2007, the Ron Paul "Tea Party" money bomb, held on the 234th anniversary of the Boston Tea Party, broke the one-day fund-raising record by raising $6.04 million in 24 hours.[75] Subsequently, these fund-raising "Tea parties" grew into the Tea Party movement, which dominated politics for the next two years, culminating in a voter victory for the Republicans in 2010 who were widely awarded seats in the United States House of Representatives.



^^^^ That's where the TEA Party that you know of started. 

Idiot... and I used wiki.


----------



## Billo_Really

California Girl said:


> Wiki? You're holding up an editable, source as the standard for a source? I'm sorry... that just not factually accurate. You know how I know that? Because my parents have been attending TEA Parties since 2007. And they aren't the only ones.... they went with their hispanic friends... and took their black friends, and my black Muslim family attend TEA Parties.... Your view of the TEA parties comes from an agenda driven media. Mine comes from personal experience. Your an ass for accepting what the media tell you - and you're a hack for accepting photoshopped pictures and bullshit as 'evidence'. Continue to accept the lies you're told. Fool.


Ad hominem's are not valid rebuttal's.


----------



## Billo_Really

California Girl said:


> No, clearly, that would be you... with the photoshopped 'evidence'. Keep buying the bullshit... mushroom.


Your statement is a perfect example of "bagger" lunacy.

I say _*what I saw *_in one of their phoney protests and you claim_* "photo-shopped evidence".*_

Did you go to school in a long bus, or a short bus?


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki? You're holding up an editable, source as the standard for a source? I'm sorry... that just not factually accurate. You know how I know that? Because my parents have been attending TEA Parties since 2007. And they aren't the only ones.... they went with their hispanic friends... and took their black friends, and my black Muslim family attend TEA Parties.... Your view of the TEA parties comes from an agenda driven media. Mine comes from personal experience. Your an ass for accepting what the media tell you - and you're a hack for accepting photoshopped pictures and bullshit as 'evidence'. Continue to accept the lies you're told. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem's are not valid rebuttal's.
Click to expand...


Again... for the slow witted:



> In 2006, a libertarian political party called the "Boston Tea Party" was founded. In 2007, the Ron Paul "Tea Party" money bomb, held on the 234th anniversary of the Boston Tea Party, broke the one-day fund-raising record by raising $6.04 million in 24 hours.[75] Subsequently, these fund-raising "Tea parties" grew into the Tea Party movement, which dominated politics for the next two years, culminating in a voter victory for the Republicans in 2010 who were widely awarded seats in the United States House of Representatives.



Boston Tea Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

^^^ That was the start of the TEA Party. Not your bullshit. Keep buying the bullshit... mushroom.


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, clearly, that would be you... with the photoshopped 'evidence'. Keep buying the bullshit... mushroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is a perfect example of "bagger" lunacy.
> 
> I say _*what I saw *_in one of their phoney protests and you claim_* "photo-shopped evidence".*_
> 
> Did you go to school in a long bus, or a short bus?
Click to expand...


I went to private school... but not by bus. We walked to school. You know what I learned there? Critical thought. To 'question, with boldness'. And I do. Which is why I interrogate what I read, what is presented as 'evidence'... even if it's wiki. In that, we differ. I question, you accept... as long as the 'evidence' supports your pre-conceived idea. Hack.


----------



## Billo_Really

California Girl said:


> ^^^ That was the start of the TEA Party. Not your bullshit. Keep buying the bullshit... mushroom.


Your own source admits they "grew into" the "bagger nation"; they didn't start as "baggers" and they have nothing to do with the original Boston Tea Party.


----------



## Samson

California Girl said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, clearly, that would be you... with the photoshopped 'evidence'. Keep buying the bullshit... mushroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is a perfect example of "bagger" lunacy.
> 
> I say _*what I saw *_in one of their phoney protests and you claim_* "photo-shopped evidence".*_
> 
> Did you go to school in a long bus, or a short bus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to private school... but not by bus. We walked to school. You know what I learned there? Critical thought. To 'question, with boldness'. And I do. Which is why I interrogate what I read, what is presented as 'evidence'... even if it's wiki. In that, we differ. I question, you accept... as long as the 'evidence' supports your pre-conceived idea. Hack.
Click to expand...




Not to change the subject, but did you wear a uniform....maybe a white blouse and plaid skirt?



More importantly, do you still have it?


----------



## Billo_Really

California Girl said:


> I went to private school... but not by bus. We walked to school. You know what I learned there? Critical thought. To 'question, with boldness'. And I do. Which is why I interrogate what I read, what is presented as 'evidence'... even if it's wiki. In that, we differ. I question, you accept... as long as the 'evidence' supports your pre-conceived idea. Hack.


"I question, you accept"

That is not, critical thought.

That is pontificating.


----------



## Billo_Really

Samson said:


> Not to change the subject, but did you wear a uniform....maybe a white blouse and plaid skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, do you still have it?


I went to Catholic school and just loved those salt 'n pepper skirts.

In 6th grade, girls had coodies; in 7th grade, it became, _"What was that?"_


----------



## California Girl

Samson said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is a perfect example of "bagger" lunacy.
> 
> I say _*what I saw *_in one of their phoney protests and you claim_* "photo-shopped evidence".*_
> 
> Did you go to school in a long bus, or a short bus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to private school... but not by bus. We walked to school. You know what I learned there? Critical thought. To 'question, with boldness'. And I do. Which is why I interrogate what I read, what is presented as 'evidence'... even if it's wiki. In that, we differ. I question, you accept... as long as the 'evidence' supports your pre-conceived idea. Hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject, but did you wear a uniform....maybe a white blouse and plaid skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, do you still have it?
Click to expand...



Yes, I did. And, yea, it's at my parents place.


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to private school... but not by bus. We walked to school. You know what I learned there? Critical thought. To 'question, with boldness'. And I do. Which is why I interrogate what I read, what is presented as 'evidence'... even if it's wiki. In that, we differ. I question, you accept... as long as the 'evidence' supports your pre-conceived idea. Hack.
> 
> 
> 
> "I question, you accept"
> 
> That is not, critical thought.
> 
> That is pontificating.
Click to expand...


You show no sign of questioning your sources. That's accepting. 

I question every source. That's critical thought. 

That is fact.


----------



## Billo_Really

California Girl said:


> You show no sign of questioning your sources. That's accepting.
> 
> I question every source. That's critical thought.
> 
> That is fact.


That's because I've already done it, before I posted.

Ya know, if you're going to "question a source", you should have evidence to the contrary, in order to prove your "objection" was not frivolous.


----------



## Buford

loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You show no sign of questioning your sources. That's accepting.
> 
> I question every source. That's critical thought.
> 
> That is fact.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I've already done it, before I posted.
> 
> Ya know, if you're going to "question a source", you should have evidence to the contrary, in order to prove your "objection" was not frivolous.
Click to expand...


College professors and even the founder of wikipedia have stated that the site is not to be listed as a primary source since it can be edited.  Anyone who still uses wikipedia as a primary source can't be taken seriously.  Lefties love it because they can edit it to say whatever they want it to.


----------



## Billo_Really

Buford said:


> College professors and even the founder of wikipedia have stated that the site is not to listed as a primary source since it can be edited.  Anyone who still uses wikipedia as a primary source can't be taken seriously.  Lefties love it because they can edit it to say whatever they want it to.


And basing the truth or falsehood of a claim soley on the source from which it came, is not a valid objection.


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You show no sign of questioning your sources. That's accepting.
> 
> I question every source. That's critical thought.
> 
> That is fact.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I've already done it, before I posted.
> 
> Ya know, if you're going to "question a source", you should have evidence to the contrary, in order to prove your "objection" was not frivolous.
Click to expand...


You posted 'wiki' as evidence to support your claim that the TEAs started in 2009. I posted 'wiki' to support mine that they started before 2007. Since wiki supports both, which of us is accurate? I would say mine, because the evidence is factually accurate... unlike yours.


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> College professors and even the founder of wikipedia have stated that the site is not to listed as a primary source since it can be edited.  Anyone who still uses wikipedia as a primary source can't be taken seriously.  Lefties love it because they can edit it to say whatever they want it to.
> 
> 
> 
> And basing the truth or falsehood of a claim soley on the source from which it came, is not a valid objection.
Click to expand...


Which I don't. But you do.


----------



## California Girl

loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ That was the start of the TEA Party. Not your bullshit. Keep buying the bullshit... mushroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Your own source admits they "grew into" the "bagger nation"; they didn't start as "baggers" and they have nothing to do with the original Boston Tea Party.
Click to expand...


The point of my quoting wiki was to show you that wiki can support whatever you want it to. Twit. The fact remains that the TEAs started before 2009, which is what you claimed. Using your own standard of source, I proved you wrong. 

I personally find your hatred of the TEA Parties to be based on media fed drivel. Bullshit. Mushrooms.


----------



## Buford

loinboy said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> College professors and even the founder of wikipedia have stated that the site is not to listed as a primary source since it can be edited.  Anyone who still uses wikipedia as a primary source can't be taken seriously.  Lefties love it because they can edit it to say whatever they want it to.
> 
> 
> 
> And basing the truth or falsehood of a claim soley on the source from which it came, is not a valid objection.
Click to expand...


Even a broken clock is right twice a day.  Wise up.  If you want to be taken seriously then find secure sources.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because you have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you.
> 
> You need to get your game up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, clearly, that would be you... with the photoshopped 'evidence'. Keep buying the bullshit... mushroom.
> 
> Boston Tea Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2006, a libertarian political party called the "Boston Tea Party" was founded. In 2007, the Ron Paul "Tea Party" money bomb, held on the 234th anniversary of the Boston Tea Party, broke the one-day fund-raising record by raising $6.04 million in 24 hours.[75] Subsequently, these fund-raising "Tea parties" grew into the Tea Party movement, which dominated politics for the next two years, culminating in a voter victory for the Republicans in 2010 who were widely awarded seats in the United States House of Representatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ That's where the TEA Party that you know of started.
> 
> Idiot... and I used wiki.
Click to expand...

Or
About | Boston Tea Party of Indiana

The Boston Tea Party was founded by Tom Knapp in 2006 following a Libertarian National Convention that disappointed Knapp and many other libertarians. The platform of the party is as follows:


----------



## Billo_Really

Buford said:


> Even a broken clock is right twice a day.  Wise up.  If you want to be taken seriously then find secure sources.


If you want to object, you need  a source of your own.


----------



## Billo_Really

California Girl said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ That was the start of the TEA Party. Not your bullshit. Keep buying the bullshit... mushroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Your own source admits they "grew into" the "bagger nation"; they didn't start as "baggers" and they have nothing to do with the original Boston Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point of my quoting wiki was to show you that wiki can support whatever you want it to. Twit. The fact remains that the TEAs started before 2009, which is what you claimed. Using your own standard of source, I proved you wrong.
> 
> I personally find your hatred of the TEA Parties to be based on media fed drivel. Bullshit. Mushrooms.
Click to expand...

My personal hatred of the "bagger nation", stems from what I have personally seen.


----------



## Buford

loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own source admits they "grew into" the "bagger nation"; they didn't start as "baggers" and they have nothing to do with the original Boston Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point of my quoting wiki was to show you that wiki can support whatever you want it to. Twit. The fact remains that the TEAs started before 2009, which is what you claimed. Using your own standard of source, I proved you wrong.
> 
> I personally find your hatred of the TEA Parties to be based on media fed drivel. Bullshit. Mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My personal hatred of the "bagger nation", stems from what I have personally seen.
Click to expand...


You're a damn liar.  You'll say anything and do anything to further your agenda because you're a liar like your lying fraud president.


----------



## California Girl

Buford said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point of my quoting wiki was to show you that wiki can support whatever you want it to. Twit. The fact remains that the TEAs started before 2009, which is what you claimed. Using your own standard of source, I proved you wrong.
> 
> I personally find your hatred of the TEA Parties to be based on media fed drivel. Bullshit. Mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> My personal hatred of the "bagger nation", stems from what I have personally seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a damn liar.  You'll say anything and do anything to further your agenda because you're a liar like your lying fraud president.
Click to expand...


I believe that you are accurate in your assessment of Loinboy's views. It's based on the left wing media bullshit.


----------



## Buford

California Girl said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My personal hatred of the "bagger nation", stems from what I have personally seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a damn liar.  You'll say anything and do anything to further your agenda because you're a liar like your lying fraud president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that you are accurate in your assessment of Loinboy's views. It's based on the left wing media bullshit.
Click to expand...


Yes.  The left is very desperate because they know Obama is in trouble.  They will say and do anything.  Their desperation is just beginning so we can expect them to say anything.


----------



## drtywhtboy

As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....


----------



## Buford

drtywhtboy said:


> As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....



Exactly.  The left is desperate and will say and do anything.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

drtywhtboy said:


> As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....



Like lyingboy


----------



## Black_Label

drtywhtboy said:


> As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....



In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Black_Label said:


> drtywhtboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
Click to expand...


You are projecting the actions of the union thugs on to the tea party 
You are projecting a normal day of politics in Chicago onto the good people of the tea party you are projecting how obama got his political start onto the good people of the tea party.
SO STOP IT YOU STUPID BITCH.


----------



## California Girl

Black_Label said:


> drtywhtboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
Click to expand...


You have trouble enough with your own mind, stop attempting to read other people's. Moron.


----------



## California Girl

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drtywhtboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are projecting the actions of the union thugs on to the tea party
> You are projecting a normal day of politics in Chicago onto the good people of the tea party you are projecting how obama got his political start onto the good people of the tea party.
> SO STOP IT YOU STUPID BITCH.
Click to expand...


Do you not see the funny side of a twit like Black_Loser commenting on the minds of others when he so clearly hasn't got a mind of his own? I do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting the actions of the union thugs on to the tea party
> You are projecting a normal day of politics in Chicago onto the good people of the tea party you are projecting how obama got his political start onto the good people of the tea party.
> SO STOP IT YOU STUPID BITCH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see the funny side of a twit like Black_Loser commenting on the minds of others when he so clearly hasn't got a mind of his own? I do.
Click to expand...


What I see is a trolling turd looking for a septic tank to live in.


----------



## squeeze berry

Black_Label said:


> drtywhtboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
Click to expand...


we need  links to all the violence


----------



## California Girl

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting the actions of the union thugs on to the tea party
> You are projecting a normal day of politics in Chicago onto the good people of the tea party you are projecting how obama got his political start onto the good people of the tea party.
> SO STOP IT YOU STUPID BITCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not see the funny side of a twit like Black_Loser commenting on the minds of others when he so clearly hasn't got a mind of his own? I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I see is a trolling turd looking for a septic tank to live in.
Click to expand...


He found one... the ObamaNation.


----------



## California Girl

squeeze berry said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drtywhtboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we need  links to all the violence
Click to expand...


Please don't encourage it... it'll link to a bunch of whack job left wing garbage and insist that it is truth.


----------



## Black_Label

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting the actions of the union thugs on to the tea party
> You are projecting a normal day of politics in Chicago onto the good people of the tea party you are projecting how obama got his political start onto the good people of the tea party.
> SO STOP IT YOU STUPID BITCH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see the funny side of a twit like Black_Loser commenting on the minds of others when he so clearly hasn't got a mind of his own? *I do*.
Click to expand...


Funniest damn thing I've ever read on this forum


----------



## Black_Label

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drtywhtboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are projecting the actions of the union thugs on to the tea party
> You are projecting a normal day of politics in Chicago onto the good people of the tea party you are projecting how obama got his political start onto the good people of the tea party.
> SO STOP IT YOU STUPID BITCH.
Click to expand...


Get fucked you stupid inbred idiot. What's the matter, can't handle the truth that you and the teabaggers are nothing but a bunch of america hating radical right wing nutcase?


----------



## California Girl

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting the actions of the union thugs on to the tea party
> You are projecting a normal day of politics in Chicago onto the good people of the tea party you are projecting how obama got his political start onto the good people of the tea party.
> SO STOP IT YOU STUPID BITCH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get fucked you stupid inbred idiot. What's the matter, can't handle the truth that you and the teabaggers are nothing but a bunch of america hating radical right wing nutcase?
Click to expand...


Your 'truth' is not 'the truth', Black_Loser.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting the actions of the union thugs on to the tea party
> You are projecting a normal day of politics in Chicago onto the good people of the tea party you are projecting how obama got his political start onto the good people of the tea party.
> SO STOP IT YOU STUPID BITCH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get fucked you stupid inbred idiot. What's the matter, can't handle the truth that you and the teabaggers are nothing but a bunch of america hating radical right wing nutcase?
Click to expand...


Your truth is not based on facts it's based on you opinion hopes and dreams. I bet you get all wet when you hear about someone shooting more than one person especially when you find out the shooter is white.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting the actions of the union thugs on to the tea party
> You are projecting a normal day of politics in Chicago onto the good people of the tea party you are projecting how obama got his political start onto the good people of the tea party.
> SO STOP IT YOU STUPID BITCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get fucked you stupid inbred idiot. What's the matter, can't handle the truth that you and the teabaggers are nothing but a bunch of america hating radical right wing nutcase?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your 'truth' is not 'the truth', Black_Loser.
Click to expand...


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The truth is that many in Bagger Nation are enemies of America and American exceptionalism.


----------



## Black_Label

California Girl said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting the actions of the union thugs on to the tea party
> You are projecting a normal day of politics in Chicago onto the good people of the tea party you are projecting how obama got his political start onto the good people of the tea party.
> SO STOP IT YOU STUPID BITCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get fucked you stupid inbred idiot. What's the matter, can't handle the truth that you and the teabaggers are nothing but a bunch of america hating radical right wing nutcase?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your 'truth' is not 'the truth', Black_Loser.
Click to expand...


Like you claiming you have "hammed" fox and other radical right wing propaganda outlets, but can't even point out a single instance when you have California_fatty?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> The truth is that many in Bagger Nation are enemies of America and American exceptionalism.



Truth is you are also a turd trolling for a septic tank to live in.

List of tea party members
Francis Akeley (Eckley)
Nathaniel Barber
Samuel Barnard
Henry Bass
Joseph Bassett
Edward Bates
Adam Beals Jr
Thomas Bolter
David Bradlee
Josiah Bradlee
Nathaniel Bradlee
Thomas Bradlee
James Brewer
John Brown
Seth Ingersoll Browne
Stephen Bruce
Benjamin Burton
Nicholas Campbell
George Carleton
Thomas Chase
Nathaniel Child
Benjamin Clark
Jonathan Clark
John Cochran
Gilbert Colesworthy
Gersham Collier
Adam Collson
James Foster Condy
Daniel Coolidge
Joseph Coolidge
Samuel Coolidge
Samuel Cooper
William Cox
Thomas Crafts
John Crane
 Crockett
Obadiah Curtis
Thomas Dana, Jr.
Robert Davis
John DeCarteret
David Decker
John Dickman
Edward Dolbeare
Samuel Dolbeare
John Dyar, Jr.
Joseph Eaton
Joseph Eayres
Eckley (see Francis Akeley)
Benjamin Edes
William Etheridge
Samuel Fenno
Samuel Foster
Thomas Fracker
Nathaniel Frothingham, Jr.
John Fulton
John Gammell
Eleazer Gay
Thomas Gerrish
Samuel Gore
Moses Grant
Nathaniel Greene
Timothy Guy
Samuel Hammond
Peter Harrington
William Haskins
William Hendley
George Robert Twelves Hewes
John Hicks
Samuel Hobbs
John Hooton
Elisha Horton
Elijah Houghton
Samuel Howard (born Hayward)
Edward Compton Howe
Jonathan Hunnewell
Richard Hunnewell
Richard Hunnewell, Jr.
Thomas Hunstable
Abraham Hunt
Daniel Ingersoll
Daniel Ingoldson
Charles Jameson
Robert Jameson
Jared Joy
David Kinnison
Robert Lash
Amariah Learned
Joseph Lee
Nathaniel Lee
Amos Lincoln
John Locke
Matthew Loring
Joseph Lovering
Joseph Ludden
David Lyon
Thomas Machin
Ebenezer MacIntosh
Peter McIntosh
Archibald MacNeil
John Marston
Martin, probably Wm. P.
Thompson Maxwell
John May
Mead, probably John
Henry Mellius
Thomas Melville
Aaron John Miller
James Mills
William Molineaux
Francis Moore
Thomas Moore
Anthony Morse
Joseph Mountfort
Eliphalet Newell
Joseph Nicholls
Samuel Nowell
Joseph Pearse Palmer
Jonathan Parker
Joseph Payson
Samuel Peck	John Peters
William Pierce
Isaac Pitman
Lendall Pitts
Samuel Pitts
Thomas Porter
Henry Prentiss
Nathaniel Prentiss
Rev. John Prince
Edward Procter
Henry Purkitt
Seth Putnam
John Randall
Joseph Reed
Paul Revere
Benjamin Rice
Jonathan Dorby Robins
Joseph Roby
John Russell
William Russell
John Sawtelle
George Sayward
Edmund Sears
Robert Sessions
Joseph Shed
Benjamin Simpson
Peter Slater, Jr.
Samuel Sloper
Ephriam Smith
Josiah Snelling
Thomas Spear
Samuel Sprague
John Spurr
James Starr
Phineas Stearns
Ebeneezer Stevens
James Stoddard
Elisha Story
James Swan
Abraham Tower
Bartholomew Trow
John Truman
Benjamin Tucker Jr
Thomas Urann
James Watson
Henry Wells
Thomas Wells
Josiah Wheeler
John Whitehead
David Williams
Isaac Williams
Jeremiah Williams
Thomas Williams
Nathaniel Willis
Joshua Wyeth
Thomas Young
Boston Tea Party Historical Society


----------



## California Girl

Black_Label said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get fucked you stupid inbred idiot. What's the matter, can't handle the truth that you and the teabaggers are nothing but a bunch of america hating radical right wing nutcase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 'truth' is not 'the truth', Black_Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you claiming you have "hammed" fox and other radical right wing propaganda outlets, but can't even point out a single instance when you have California_fatty?
Click to expand...


I don't need to 'point out' anything to you. This forum has a 'search' function. You want information, you go find it. Your hysterical ranting deserves no rational response, only mocking... which is what you get, Black_Loser.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> The truth is that many in Bagger Nation are enemies of America and American exceptionalism.



Your 'truth' has jack shit to do with 'the truth', Jokey. In fact, it's so far away from 'the truth' that I doubt it speaks the same language.... now, why don't you chase me and my ilk out of your Republican party, loser.


----------



## JakeStarkey

California Girl is often one of them, won't even live in America.



JakeStarkey said:


> The truth is that many in Bagger Nation are enemies of America and American exceptionalism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc writes, "Truth is you are also . . ." then lies through his broken teeth.

The Boston Tea Party in the days of Adams and Hancock would have knocked out the rest of your teeth.

They would have known you for a plant by the British.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> California Girl is often one of them, won't even live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that many in Bagger Nation are enemies of America and American exceptionalism.
Click to expand...


You really are a shallow individual, Jokey. Whining because I dare to live outside our boarders is pathetic, childish and meaningless. If more Americans traveled, we might be a more intelligent country. Travel broadens the mind. Why don't you tell me again how you're gonna run 'me and my ilk' out of 'your' republican party? Your party of old white guys... you want to keep it pure, huh? Don't want uppity females and young people taking it on, right?


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are doing the mirroring here, CaliGirl, whining about someone who corrects you for your nonsense.

I have traveled the world in my lifetime, lived years in other countries, and your ilk is distressing because you learn nothing.

Yes, your type of nonsense is being run out of the party.  Your type of thinking has less importance this election than last time, and after Romney is elected, you will have far less in the future.

We want to keep it 'pure' of trashy thinking as exhibited by you and your fellow anti-Americans of Bagger Nation.

ps: stop the dark disney princess tripe, you look foolish.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You are doing the mirroring here, CaliGirl, whining about someone who corrects you for your nonsense.
> 
> I have traveled the world in my lifetime, lived years in other countries, and your ilk is distressing because you learn nothing.
> 
> Yes, your type of nonsense is being run out of the party.  Your type of thinking has less importance this election than last time, and after Romney is elected, you will have far less in the future.
> 
> We want to keep it 'pure' of trashy thinking as exhibited by you and your fellow anti-Americans of Bagger Nation.
> 
> ps: stop the dark disney princess tripe, you look foolish.




Dumb ass she says she supports romney, I hope that when the war starts we rid America of trash like you.


----------



## Buford

Black_Label said:


> drtywhtboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
Click to expand...


They also eat babies and drink blood.


----------



## Black_Label

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing the mirroring here, CaliGirl, whining about someone who corrects you for your nonsense.
> 
> I have traveled the world in my lifetime, lived years in other countries, and your ilk is distressing because you learn nothing.
> 
> Yes, your type of nonsense is being run out of the party.  Your type of thinking has less importance this election than last time, and after Romney is elected, you will have far less in the future.
> 
> We want to keep it 'pure' of trashy thinking as exhibited by you and your fellow anti-Americans of Bagger Nation.
> 
> ps: stop the dark disney princess tripe, you look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass she says she supports romney, *I hope that when the war starts we rid America of trash like you.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Black_Label

Buford said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drtywhtboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They also eat babies and drink blood.
Click to expand...


True, babies are completely off limits until they are born, from there they are fair game.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing the mirroring here, CaliGirl, whining about someone who corrects you for your nonsense.
> 
> I have traveled the world in my lifetime, lived years in other countries, and your ilk is distressing because you learn nothing.
> 
> Yes, your type of nonsense is being run out of the party.  Your type of thinking has less importance this election than last time, and after Romney is elected, you will have far less in the future.
> 
> We want to keep it 'pure' of trashy thinking as exhibited by you and your fellow anti-Americans of Bagger Nation.
> 
> ps: stop the dark disney princess tripe, you look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass she says she supports romney, *I hope that when the war starts we rid America of trash like you.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Buford

Black_Label said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also eat babies and drink blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, babies are completely off limits until they are born, from there they are fair game.
Click to expand...


Yes, that is correct.  You've been indoctrinated well.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc *WILL DENY FALSELY * and california girl _*MAY DENY FALSELY*_ they said elsewhere they were not Republicans.

I don't care what they are, as long as they vote for Romney.

If Romney wins, though, Bagger Nation is gone from party politics.  If Romney loses, mainstream Republican leaderships across the country will destroy Bagger Nation wherever they find it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bagger Nation will fail, because Baggers will not realize that Obama is far more popular than they with the American people.

Tea Party Movement Looks Stalled; Half Like it Less as they Hear More - ABC News

Poll: Tea Party support on the decline? « Hot Air

The demise of the Tea Party and a cautionary tale for the Left | The People's View

Sunday Reflection: Tea Party isn't the same powerful force in 2012 that it was in 2010 | WashingtonExaminer.com _A Rasmussen Reports survey released last month reported that just 31 percent of likely voters have a favorable opinion of the Tea Party -- down 20 points from April 2009, when the movement began -- while 47 percent are unfavorable.  This is consistent with findings from a Pew Research Center survey conducted in November. Pew found that 27 percent of voters disagree with the Tea Party, while 20 percent agree, which marks a reversal from November 2010, when 27 percent agreed and 22 percent disagreed.    Among voters in Tea Party strongholds -- congressional districts represented by Tea Party lawmakers, 23 percent say they disagree with the Tea Party, while one-quarter agree. This marks a 10-point drop among those who agreed in November 2010 from 33 percent, and a 5-point increase among those who agree from 18 percent.    The decline in support for the Tea Party is largely attributed to the hard-line approach it took during the debt ceiling and deficit reduction debate last summer. In *the Rasmussen survey, by 43 percent to 30 percent, voters say the Tea Party has made things worse for the country in terms of the ongoing budget debate in Congress rather than better.*_[/quote]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> *bigrebnc* and california girl *have elsewhere said they were not Republicans.*
> 
> I don't care what they are, as long as they vote for Romney.
> 
> If Romney wins, though, Bagger Nation is gone from party politics.  If Romney loses, mainstream Republican leaderships across the country will destroy Bagger Nation wherever they find it.



Liar.


----------



## Indofred

Buford said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drtywhtboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the Tea Party and a card carrying member of AIPAC (the American Israel Public Affairs Committee) anyone who claims to have seen atrocities carried out by Tea Party members is wrong, mistaken and talking out of his butt because his mouth knows better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of the radical right wing teabaggers, violence and other thuggery is considered perfectly acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> They also eat babies and drink blood*.
Click to expand...


Ah ha - You admit it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc WILL DENY FALSELY and california girl MAY DENY FALSELY they said elsewhere they were not Republicans.

I don't care what they are, as long as they vote for Romney.

If Romney wins, though, Bagger Nation is gone from party politics. If Romney loses, mainstream Republican leaderships across the country will destroy Bagger Nation wherever they find it.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *bigrebnc* and california girl *have elsewhere said they were not Republicans.*
> 
> I don't care what they are, as long as they vote for Romney.
> 
> If Romney wins, though, Bagger Nation is gone from party politics.  If Romney loses, mainstream Republican leaderships across the country will destroy Bagger Nation wherever they find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...


----------



## squeeze berry

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc WILL DENY FALSELY and california girl MAY DENY FALSELY they said elsewhere they were not Republicans.
> 
> I don't care what they are, as long as they vote for Romney.
> 
> If Romney wins, though, Bagger Nation is gone from party politics. If Romney loses, mainstream Republican leaderships across the country will destroy Bagger Nation wherever they find it.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *bigrebnc* and california girl *have elsewhere said they were not Republicans.*
> 
> I don't care what they are, as long as they vote for Romney.
> 
> If Romney wins, though, Bagger Nation is gone from party politics.  If Romney loses, mainstream Republican leaderships across the country will destroy Bagger Nation wherever they find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


sounds to me like you are obsessed with a certain gay sex act


----------



## Sallow

Short answer: yes.

Longer answer: absolutely.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Tea Party membership gave themselves the names of Tea Baggers.

The Bagger Nation may be fascinated with the sex act to which you refer.

None of which refutes at all that the TPM is failing.



squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc WILL DENY FALSELY and california girl MAY DENY FALSELY they said elsewhere they were not Republicans.
> 
> I don't care what they are, as long as they vote for Romney.
> 
> If Romney wins, though, Bagger Nation is gone from party politics. If Romney loses, mainstream Republican leaderships across the country will destroy Bagger Nation wherever they find it.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds to me like you are obsessed with a certain gay sex act
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallow

JakeStarkey said:


> The Tea Party membership gave themselves the names of Tea Baggers.
> 
> The Bagger Nation may be fascinated with the sex act to which you refer.
> 
> None of which refutes at all that the TPM is failing.
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc WILL DENY FALSELY and california girl MAY DENY FALSELY they said elsewhere they were not Republicans.
> 
> I don't care what they are, as long as they vote for Romney.
> 
> If Romney wins, though, Bagger Nation is gone from party politics. If Romney loses, mainstream Republican leaderships across the country will destroy Bagger Nation wherever they find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds to me like you are obsessed with a certain gay sex act
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The tea party (baggers) started here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEZB4taSEoA]Rick Santelli and the "Rant of the Year" - YouTube[/ame]

He was pissed about a proposed bailout of mortgages..which never happened.

FOX immediately promoted it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynTLYkvy-Kw]Biased FOX News promotes Tea Parties - YouTube[/ame]

Olbermann weighs in:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl_MyQMCkNA&feature=related]Countdown: Fox News...Supporting the Tea Baggers and Sponsoring the Tea Baggers - YouTube[/ame]

FOX started calling them Tea Baggers..until it found out there was a sex act associated with that term.


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party membership gave themselves the names of Tea Baggers.
> 
> The Bagger Nation may be fascinated with the sex act to which you refer.
> 
> None of which refutes at all that the TPM is failing.
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds to me like you are obsessed with a certain gay sex act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tea party (baggers) started here:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEZB4taSEoA]Rick Santelli and the "Rant of the Year" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> He was pissed about a proposed bailout of mortgages..which never happened.
> 
> FOX immediately promoted it.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynTLYkvy-Kw]Biased FOX News promotes Tea Parties - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Olbermann weighs in:
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl_MyQMCkNA&feature=related]Countdown: Fox News...Supporting the Tea Baggers and Sponsoring the Tea Baggers - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> FOX started calling them Tea Baggers..until it found out there was a sex act associated with that term.
Click to expand...


oh yawn...so that means you people when you FOUND OUT what it meant you had to continue with the vulgar name calling.
I guess the OWS shitters if fitting then


----------



## squeeze berry

JakeStarkey said:


> The Tea Party membership gave themselves the names of Tea Baggers.
> 
> The Bagger Nation may be fascinated with the sex act to which you refer.
> 
> None of which refutes at all that the TPM is failing.
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc WILL DENY FALSELY and california girl MAY DENY FALSELY they said elsewhere they were not Republicans.
> 
> I don't care what they are, as long as they vote for Romney.
> 
> If Romney wins, though, Bagger Nation is gone from party politics. If Romney loses, mainstream Republican leaderships across the country will destroy Bagger Nation wherever they find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds to me like you are obsessed with a certain gay sex act
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




fine and dandy.

Then you must be a teabagee


----------



## JakeStarkey

When you, Stephanie, follow your own advice about polite talk, we will listen to it.



Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party membership gave themselves the names of Tea Baggers.
> 
> The Bagger Nation may be fascinated with the sex act to which you refer.
> 
> None of which refutes at all that the TPM is failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party (baggers) started here:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEZB4taSEoA]Rick Santelli and the "Rant of the Year" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> He was pissed about a proposed bailout of mortgages..which never happened.
> 
> FOX immediately promoted it.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynTLYkvy-Kw]Biased FOX News promotes Tea Parties - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Olbermann weighs in:
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl_MyQMCkNA&feature=related]Countdown: Fox News...Supporting the Tea Baggers and Sponsoring the Tea Baggers - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> FOX started calling them Tea Baggers..until it found out there was a sex act associated with that term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yawn...so that means you people when you FOUND OUT what it meant you had to continue with the vulgar name calling.
> I guess the OWS shitters if fitting then
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nope, I am a Republican, not a Teabagger or a part of that loser nation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party membership gave themselves the names of Tea Baggers.
> 
> The Bagger Nation may be fascinated with the sex act to which you refer.
> 
> None of which refutes at all that the TPM is failing.
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds to me like you are obsessed with a certain gay sex act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tea party (baggers) started here:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEZB4taSEoA]Rick Santelli and the "Rant of the Year" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> He was pissed about a proposed bailout of mortgages..which never happened.
> 
> FOX immediately promoted it.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynTLYkvy-Kw]Biased FOX News promotes Tea Parties - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Olbermann weighs in:
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl_MyQMCkNA&feature=related]Countdown: Fox News...Supporting the Tea Baggers and Sponsoring the Tea Baggers - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> FOX started calling them Tea Baggers..until it found out there was a sex act associated with that term.
Click to expand...

Actually it started here.
About | Boston Tea Party of Indiana

*The Boston Tea Party was founded by Tom Knapp in 2006 *following a Libertarian National Convention that disappointed Knapp and many other libertarians. The platform of the party is as follows:


----------



## Buford

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, I am a Republican, not a Teabagger or a part of that loser nation.



You're just a sick little twit.  Nothing more.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Your pronouncements, as a part of Bagger Nation, are give their due worth: nothing.



Buford said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I am a Republican, not a Teabagger or a part of that loser nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just a sick little twit.  Nothing more.
Click to expand...


----------



## Buford

JakeStarkey said:


> Your pronouncements, as a part of Bagger Nation, are give their due worth: nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I am a Republican, not a Teabagger or a part of that loser nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just a sick little twit.  Nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


As long as you make it personal, then this is what you get.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You made it personal, you got kicked in the teeth, and you are whinging.

Grow up.



Buford said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pronouncements, as a part of Bagger Nation, are give their due worth: nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just a sick little twit.  Nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you make it personal, then this is what you get.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You made it personal, you got kicked in the teeth, and you are whinging.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pronouncements, as a part of Bagger Nation, are give their due worth: nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you make it personal, then this is what you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


jake you fucking clown you have never kicked anyone in the teeth. You however have had your ass handed to you.


----------



## mark47

more stupid and anti-American than nuts. The republicans/libertarians/teabaggers hate America, hate the Constitution and want to destroy the rights that good Americans have fought for over the last 100 years.
The tea party specifically is a fake group thought up and financed by a very few very rich extremist right wingers with the sole purpose of ending representative government in the USA.

Nuts, maybe, some...tools and just stupid angry haters mostly, though.


mark


----------



## Stephanie

mark47 said:


> more stupid and anti-American than nuts. The republicans/libertarians/teabaggers hate America, hate the Constitution and want to destroy the rights that good Americans have fought for over the last 100 years.
> The tea party specifically is a fake group thought up and financed by a very few very rich extremist right wingers with the sole purpose of ending representative government in the USA.
> 
> Nuts, maybe, some...tools and just stupid angry haters mostly, though.
> 
> 
> mark



yeah sure,


----------



## JakeStarkey

I have kicked you into the gutter every time you got in the way, like I am doing to you right now.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made it personal, you got kicked in the teeth, and you are whinging.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you make it personal, then this is what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jake you fucking clown you have never kicked anyone in the teeth. You however have had your ass handed to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## squeeze berry

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made it personal, you got kicked in the teeth, and you are whinging.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you make it personal, then this is what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jake you fucking clown you have never kicked anyone in the teeth. You however have had your ass handed to you.
Click to expand...


Jerky is a legend in his own mind


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> I have kicked you into the gutter every time you got in the way, like I am doing to you right now.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made it personal, you got kicked in the teeth, and you are whinging.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jake you fucking clown you have never kicked anyone in the teeth. You however have had your ass handed to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wishful thinking doesn't count sonny boy try again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Stephanie said:


> mark47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> more stupid and anti-American than nuts. The republicans/libertarians/teabaggers hate America, hate the Constitution and want to destroy the rights that good Americans have fought for over the last 100 years.
> The tea party specifically is a fake group thought up and financed by a very few very rich extremist right wingers with the sole purpose of ending representative government in the USA.
> 
> Nuts, maybe, some...tools and just stupid angry haters mostly, though.
> 
> 
> mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah sure,
Click to expand...

mark is a union supporter.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

"Bagger Nation??"

You know, I belong to the Tea Party here in Tulsa.  I have yet to see a comprehensive, national strategy for the Tea Party making us a unified movement.  I mean, I have read the posts here and see where the Tea Party does this and the Tea Party does that nationally and I have to wonder if you are talking about something other than what I am associated with?

You post these comments from individuals in the Des Moines or where ever Tea Party and then attribute it to a national movement and this is supposed to be something horrible?  Really?  I guess the fact that the Tea Party organizations are INDEPENDENT of each other hasn't quite sunk in yet or facts are NOT one of the strong points of the left.  Course, after reading Ravi's thread about how Hitler was a good Christian, I am not shocked anymore about the conclusions drawn from the left.  Comprehension really isn't a strong point.

In 2010 the Tea Party had a significant impact on national elections even though they are NOT a unified national movement.  We'll see in 2012 what happens.  Course, if we were so impotent I imagine Claire McCaskell (Democratic Senator from Missouri) wouldn't be trying to court every tea party group in 250 miles.  You see she's way behind even the lowest polling Republican.  Her support for Obamacare and other Barry policies hasn't played well in the midwest.  We get propaganda from a number of midwestern Democrats (a dying breed to be sure).

I just love the ignorance you show...


----------



## Intense

mark47 said:


> more stupid and anti-American than nuts. The republicans/libertarians/teabaggers hate America, hate the Constitution and want to destroy the rights that good Americans have fought for over the last 100 years.
> The tea party specifically is a fake group thought up and financed by a very few very rich extremist right wingers with the sole purpose of ending representative government in the USA.
> 
> Nuts, maybe, some...tools and just stupid angry haters mostly, though.
> 
> 
> mark



Either that, or your premise is totally fucked. Let's distinguish between Rights, Privilege, and the stuff you think is free, that other people have to pay for....... Oh, right, you can't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Intense said:


> mark47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> more stupid and anti-American than nuts. The republicans/libertarians/teabaggers hate America, hate the Constitution and want to destroy the rights that good Americans have fought for over the last 100 years.
> The tea party specifically is a fake group thought up and financed by a very few very rich extremist right wingers with the sole purpose of ending representative government in the USA.
> 
> Nuts, maybe, some...tools and just stupid angry haters mostly, though.
> 
> 
> mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that, or your premise is totally fucked. Let's distinguish between Rights, Privilege, and the stuff you think is free, that other people have to pay for....... Oh, right, you can't.
Click to expand...


Think pro union supporter.


----------



## Black_Label

OldUSAFSniper said:


> "Bagger Nation??"
> 
> You know, I belong to the Tea Party here in Tulsa.  I have yet to see a comprehensive, national strategy for the Tea Party making us a unified movement.  I mean, I have read the posts here and see where the Tea Party does this and the Tea Party does that nationally and I have to wonder if you are talking about something other than what I am associated with?
> 
> You post these comments from individuals in the Des Moines or where ever Tea Party and then attribute it to a national movement and this is supposed to be something horrible?  Really?  I guess the fact that the Tea Party organizations are INDEPENDENT of each other hasn't quite sunk in yet or facts are NOT one of the strong points of the left.  Course, after reading Ravi's thread about how Hitler was a good Christian, I am not shocked anymore about the conclusions drawn from the left.  Comprehension really isn't a strong point.
> 
> In 2010 the Tea Party had a significant impact on national elections even though they are NOT a unified national movement.  We'll see in 2012 what happens.  Course, if we were so impotent I imagine Claire McCaskell (Democratic Senator from Missouri) wouldn't be trying to court every tea party group in 250 miles.  You see she's way behind even the lowest polling Republican.  Her support for Obamacare and other Barry policies hasn't played well in the midwest.  We get propaganda from a number of midwestern Democrats (a dying breed to be sure).
> 
> I just love the ignorance you show...



At least you don't hide it and have it shown clearly in your signature that you're a "tea party terrorist"


----------



## JakeStarkey

squeeze, you are new here.  bigreb the pretend extremist is a regular volleyball here, back and forth, back and forth.  He is batty.  Hang with him, you, too.



squeeze berry said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made it personal, you got kicked in the teeth, and you are whinging.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jake you fucking clown you have never kicked anyone in the teeth. You however have had your ass handed to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerky is a legend in his own mind
Click to expand...


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze, you are new here.  bigreb the pretend extremist is a regular volleyball here, back and forth, back and forth.  He is batty.  Hang with him, you, too.
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> jake you fucking clown you have never kicked anyone in the teeth. You however have had your ass handed to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerky is a legend in his own mind
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You're just pissed cuz we're taking over your republican party.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Only in your dreams, California Girl.


----------



## squeeze berry

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze, you are new here.  bigreb the pretend extremist is a regular volleyball here, back and forth, back and forth.  He is batty.  Hang with him, you, too.
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> jake you fucking clown you have never kicked anyone in the teeth. You however have had your ass handed to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerky is a legend in his own mind
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


if bigreb is a volleyball, you are the booger on the volleyball


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> squeeze, you are new here.  bigreb the pretend extremist is a regular volleyball here, back and forth, back and forth.  He is batty.  Hang with him, you, too.
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> jake you fucking clown you have never kicked anyone in the teeth. You however have had your ass handed to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerky is a legend in his own mind
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Nov 2010 is not someone new here he knows of you and how you are. You attack republicans never disagree with liberals, and liberals thank you


----------



## squeeze berry

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze, you are new here.  bigreb the pretend extremist is a regular volleyball here, back and forth, back and forth.  He is batty.  Hang with him, you, too.
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerky is a legend in his own mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nov 2010 is not someone new here he knows of you and how you are. You attack republicans never disagree with liberals, and liberals thank you
Click to expand...


I think he is really OWS


----------



## Sallow

loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki? You're holding up an editable, source as the standard for a source? I'm sorry... that just not factually accurate. You know how I know that? Because my parents have been attending TEA Parties since 2007. And they aren't the only ones.... they went with their hispanic friends... and took their black friends, and my black Muslim family attend TEA Parties.... Your view of the TEA parties comes from an agenda driven media. Mine comes from personal experience. Your an ass for accepting what the media tell you - and you're a hack for accepting photoshopped pictures and bullshit as 'evidence'. Continue to accept the lies you're told. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem's are not valid rebuttal's.
Click to expand...


There's a video history of the current Tea Party that's funded by Dick Armey and Freedom Works.

This was Rick's rant..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEZB4taSEoA]Rick Santelli and the "Rant of the Year" - YouTube[/ame]

And this is the Tea Party inception..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynTLYkvy-Kw]Biased FOX News promotes Tea Parties - YouTube[/ame]

It was all about anger about a black president and a perceived "theft" of taxes by minorities who were able to pay down mortgages.


----------



## Sallow

Intense said:


> mark47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> more stupid and anti-American than nuts. The republicans/libertarians/teabaggers hate America, hate the Constitution and want to destroy the rights that good Americans have fought for over the last 100 years.
> The tea party specifically is a fake group thought up and financed by a very few very rich extremist right wingers with the sole purpose of ending representative government in the USA.
> 
> Nuts, maybe, some...tools and just stupid angry haters mostly, though.
> 
> 
> mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that, or your premise is totally fucked. Let's distinguish between Rights, Privilege, and the stuff you think is free, that other people have to pay for....... Oh, right, you can't.
Click to expand...


Sure..

Lets start with the vote you folks are so eager to suppress.

It's a right..not a priviledge..



> Amendment 15 - Race No Bar to Vote. Ratified 2/3/1870. History
> 
> 1. The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of race, color, or previous condition of servitude.
> 
> 2. The Congress shall have power to enforce this article by appropriate legislation





> Amendment 24 - Poll Tax Barred. Ratified 1/23/1964.History
> 
> 1. The right of citizens of the United States to vote in any primary or other election for President or Vice President, for electors for President or Vice President, or for Senator or Representative in Congress, shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or any State by reason of failure to pay any poll tax or other tax.
> 
> 2. The Congress shall have power to enforce this article by appropriate legislation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki? You're holding up an editable, source as the standard for a source? I'm sorry... that just not factually accurate. You know how I know that? Because my parents have been attending TEA Parties since 2007. And they aren't the only ones.... they went with their hispanic friends... and took their black friends, and my black Muslim family attend TEA Parties.... Your view of the TEA parties comes from an agenda driven media. Mine comes from personal experience. Your an ass for accepting what the media tell you - and you're a hack for accepting photoshopped pictures and bullshit as 'evidence'. Continue to accept the lies you're told. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem's are not valid rebuttal's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a video history of the current Tea Party that's funded by Dick Armey and Freedom Works.
> 
> This was Rick's rant..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEZB4taSEoA]Rick Santelli and the "Rant of the Year" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> And this is the Tea Party inception..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynTLYkvy-Kw]Biased FOX News promotes Tea Parties - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> It was all about anger about a black president and a perceived "theft" of taxes by minorities who were able to pay down mortgages.
Click to expand...


The Boston Tea Party was founded by Tom Knapp in 2006 following a Libertarian National Convention that disappointed Knapp and many other libertarians. The platform of the party is as follows:

The Boston Tea Party supports reducing the size, scope and power of government at all levels and on all issues, and opposes increasing the size, scope and power of government at any level, for any purpose.

About | Boston Tea Party of Indiana


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki? You're holding up an editable, source as the standard for a source? I'm sorry... that just not factually accurate. You know how I know that? Because my parents have been attending TEA Parties since 2007. And they aren't the only ones.... they went with their hispanic friends... and took their black friends, and my black Muslim family attend TEA Parties.... Your view of the TEA parties comes from an agenda driven media. Mine comes from personal experience. Your an ass for accepting what the media tell you - and you're a hack for accepting photoshopped pictures and bullshit as 'evidence'. Continue to accept the lies you're told. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem's are not valid rebuttal's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a video history of the current Tea Party that's funded by Dick Armey and Freedom Works.
> 
> This was Rick's rant..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEZB4taSEoA]Rick Santelli and the "Rant of the Year" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> And this is the Tea Party inception..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynTLYkvy-Kw]Biased FOX News promotes Tea Parties - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> It was all about anger about a black president and a perceived "theft" of taxes by minorities who were able to pay down mortgages.
Click to expand...


spare us your all's warped analysis..we are ALL sick of hearing about how it was against a black man...I'll be glad when he's gone, just so we don't hear this shit anymore


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem's are not valid rebuttal's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a video history of the current Tea Party that's funded by Dick Armey and Freedom Works.
> 
> This was Rick's rant..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEZB4taSEoA]Rick Santelli and the "Rant of the Year" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> And this is the Tea Party inception..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynTLYkvy-Kw]Biased FOX News promotes Tea Parties - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> It was all about anger about a black president and a perceived "theft" of taxes by minorities who were able to pay down mortgages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Boston Tea Party was founded by Tom Knapp in 2006 following a Libertarian National Convention that disappointed Knapp and many other libertarians. The platform of the party is as follows:
> 
> The Boston Tea Party supports reducing the size, scope and power of government at all levels and on all issues, and opposes increasing the size, scope and power of government at any level, for any purpose.
> 
> About | Boston Tea Party of Indiana
Click to expand...


The iteration of the Tea Party that current holds a block in congress aren't libertarian. They want to increase military spending, are hostile to other nations, aren't talking about closing down foreign bases, want to continue war with Iraq and Afghanistan, want to get rid of abortion rights, want to continue the drug war, and wants to cut taxes for the rich while raising them for everyone else. Nothing about them are concerned with the size, scope and power of the government. They are about shifting power to corporate interests, religious interests and the Military.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a video history of the current Tea Party that's funded by Dick Armey and Freedom Works.
> 
> This was Rick's rant..
> 
> Rick Santelli and the "Rant of the Year" - YouTube
> 
> And this is the Tea Party inception..
> 
> Biased FOX News promotes Tea Parties - YouTube
> 
> It was all about anger about a black president and a perceived "theft" of taxes by minorities who were able to pay down mortgages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boston Tea Party was founded by Tom Knapp in 2006 following a Libertarian National Convention that disappointed Knapp and many other libertarians. The platform of the party is as follows:
> 
> The Boston Tea Party supports reducing the size, scope and power of government at all levels and on all issues, and opposes increasing the size, scope and power of government at any level, for any purpose.
> 
> About | Boston Tea Party of Indiana
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The iteration of the Tea Party that current holds a block in congress aren't libertarian. They want to increase military spending, are hostile to other nations, aren't talking about closing down foreign bases, want to continue war with Iraq and Afghanistan, want to get rid of abortion rights, want to continue the drug war, and wants to cut taxes for the rich while raising them for everyone else. Nothing about them are concerned with the size, scope and power of the government. They are about shifting power to corporate interests, religious interests and the Military.
Click to expand...

The tea party started in 2006 have a great day.


----------



## Indofred

Tea party terrorists.

Interesting phrase but I'm sure it's not true.

I consulted the Oxford dictionary

Definition of terrorist
noun
a person who uses terrorism in the pursuit of political aims:
[as modifier]:
a terrorist organization


Definition of terrorism
noun
[mass noun]
the unofficial or unauthorized use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims:

I posted the video of tea party members protesting a mosque a little earlier in the thread. It looks a lot like intimidation to me.
Come to think of it, pissing on the constitutional right of freedom of religion as well.

Now to violence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5pdwTQ4xA8]Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube[/ame]

and violence to restrict freedom of speech

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4BU8pfz2O4]Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube[/ame]

Maybe they are terrorists.


----------



## Billo_Really

Tea Party politics boils down to one thing and one thing only, in fact, it could be considered their* "Tea Party Doctrine" *and is really the only thing they do well (or at all) and that is...

GAP​*"Get Angry in Public!"​*


----------



## Indofred

The Boston Tea party is an interesting name in itself.

An act of insurrection against the rulers of the day that ended in revolution and overthrow of that government.

Does the Tea party want armed struggle to remove the government?


----------



## Billo_Really

Indofred said:


> The Boston Tea party is an interesting name in itself.
> 
> An act of insurrection against the rulers of the day that ended in revolution and overthrow of that government.
> 
> Does the Tea party want armed struggle to remove the government?


The Tea Party today, has nothing to do with the Boston Tea Party in the late 1700's.  Back then, they were protesting against company's being in bed with the monarchy that was creating a monopoly and driving up costs for goods and services.

The "Bagger Nation" of today, is nothing but corporate bitches doing what they're told like good little whore's.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You continue to lie, nothing new.

I attack dems, when it makes sense, but getting rid of your extremist creeps out of the GOP so that we have the right party for governing America is far more important.

Your extremism is a far righty form of RiNOism that America can't afford.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze, you are new here.  bigreb the pretend extremist is a regular volleyball here, back and forth, back and forth.  He is batty.  Hang with him, you, too.
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerky is a legend in his own mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nov 2010 is not someone new here he knows of you and how you are. You attack republicans never disagree with liberals, and liberals thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Indofred said:


> Tea party terrorists.
> 
> Interesting phrase but I'm sure it's not true.
> 
> I consulted the Oxford dictionary
> 
> Definition of terrorist
> noun
> a person who uses terrorism in the pursuit of political aims:
> [as modifier]:
> a terrorist organization
> 
> 
> Definition of terrorism
> noun
> [mass noun]
> the unofficial or unauthorized use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims:
> 
> I posted the video of tea party members protesting a mosque a little earlier in the thread. It looks a lot like intimidation to me.
> Come to think of it, pissing on the constitutional right of freedom of religion as well.
> 
> Now to violence
> 
> Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube
> 
> and violence to restrict freedom of speech
> 
> Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube
> 
> Maybe they are terrorists.



So obama is a terrorist?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Boston Tea party is an interesting name in itself.
> 
> An act of insurrection against the rulers of the day that ended in revolution and overthrow of that government.
> 
> Does the Tea party want armed struggle to remove the government?
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party today, has nothing to do with the Boston Tea Party in the late 1700's.  Back then, they were protesting against company's being in bed with the monarchy that was creating a monopoly and driving up costs for goods and services.
> 
> The "Bagger Nation" of today, is nothing but corporate bitches doing what they're told like good little whore's.
Click to expand...


Taxed Enough Already party  and the Boston tea party have nothing in common?


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> Only in your dreams, California Girl.



I have much more interesting dreams, Jokey. From day to day, I don't even think about your Republican Party... except to snicker at y'all once in a while. Your party is a disgrace... on the bright side, your opposition is your equal. How the hell any American can claim either of your corrupted 'parties' is beyond me.


----------



## Black_Label

loinboy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Boston Tea party is an interesting name in itself.
> 
> An act of insurrection against the rulers of the day that ended in revolution and overthrow of that government.
> 
> Does the Tea party want armed struggle to remove the government?
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party today, has nothing to do with the Boston Tea Party in the late 1700's.  Back then, they were protesting against company's being in bed with the monarchy that was creating a monopoly and driving up costs for goods and services.
> 
> *The "Bagger Nation" of today, is nothing but corporate bitches doing what they're told like good little whore's*.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> You continue to lie, nothing new.
> 
> I attack dems, when it makes sense, but getting rid of your extremist creeps out of the GOP so that we have the right party for governing America is far more important.
> 
> Your extremism is a far righty form of RiNOism that America can't afford.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze, you are new here.  bigreb the pretend extremist is a regular volleyball here, back and forth, back and forth.  He is batty.  Hang with him, you, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 2010 is not someone new here he knows of you and how you are. You attack republicans never disagree with liberals, and liberals thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Why would anyone believe a liar like you?


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Taxed Enough Already party  and the Boston tea party have nothing in common?


That's right!  They marched on Washington to protest the raising of taxes that were actually lowered.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taxed Enough Already party  and the Boston tea party have nothing in common?
> 
> 
> 
> That's right!  They marched on Washington to protest the raising of taxes that were actually lowered.
Click to expand...


2006 they marched on Washington


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taxed Enough Already party  and the Boston tea party have nothing in common?
> 
> 
> 
> That's right!  They marched on Washington to protest the raising of taxes that were actually lowered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2006 they marched on Washington
Click to expand...

They marched on Washington 6 months into Obama's first term.  There's no way the bagger nation would march to the capital to protest the Bush Administration.  In fact, there was no protests at all from anyone on the right during the entire two terms of the BA Presidency.  Not until he was a lame duck, did you hear anything close to disagreement with BA policy.


----------



## Pho_King

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right!  They marched on Washington to protest the raising of taxes that were actually lowered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 they marched on Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They marched on Washington 6 months into Obama's first term.  There's no way the bagger nation would march to the capital to protest the Bush Administration.  In fact, there was no protests at all from anyone on the right during the entire two terms of the BA Presidency.  Not until he was a lame duck, did you hear anything close to disagreement with BA policy.
Click to expand...


Why would an OWS parasite, who, by definition despises anything even remotely manly, have such a ferociously manly avatar?


----------



## Billo_Really

Pho_King said:


> Why would an OWS parasite, who, by definition despises anything even remotely manly, have such a ferociously manly avatar?


Because I'm all that and a bucket of chicken!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right!  They marched on Washington to protest the raising of taxes that were actually lowered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 they marched on Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They marched on Washington 6 months into Obama's first term.  There's no way the bagger nation would march to the capital to protest the Bush Administration.  In fact, there was no protests at all from anyone on the right during the entire two terms of the BA Presidency.  Not until he was a lame duck, did you hear anything close to disagreement with BA policy.
Click to expand...


*The Boston Tea Party was founded by Tom Knapp in 2006* following a Libertarian National Convention that disappointed Knapp and many other libertarians. The platform of the party is as follows:

The Boston Tea Party supports reducing the size, scope and power of government at all levels and on all issues, and opposes increasing the size, scope and power of government at any level, for any purpose.

About | Boston Tea Party of Indiana


----------



## JakeStarkey

On the bright side, you live in Europe, thus you are the problem for them over there.

Here we just laugh at you.



California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your dreams, California Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have much more interesting dreams, Jokey. From day to day, I don't even think about your Republican Party... except to snicker at y'all once in a while. Your party is a disgrace... on the bright side, your opposition is your equal. How the hell any American can claim either of your corrupted 'parties' is beyond me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *The Boston Tea Party was founded by Tom Knapp in 2006* following a Libertarian National Convention that disappointed Knapp and many other libertarians. The platform of the party is as follows:
> 
> The Boston Tea Party supports reducing the size, scope and power of government at all levels and on all issues, and opposes increasing the size, scope and power of government at any level, for any purpose.
> 
> About | Boston Tea Party of Indiana


This was the Tea Party that was more aligned with the OWS, than with the current manifestation we call the bagger nation.  This was the TP before it got co-opted by the Koch Bros, the 9/12ers and Dick Army's minion's.  In fact, I recall Mr. Knapp doing an op-ed not to long ago saying that this version of the Tea Party, embraces the OWS movement and has more in common with their agenda, than the idiots that are using their name now.


----------



## MarcATL

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you possibly draw that conclusion when we've not talked about any specific issues?
> 
> This is what I mean.  You people make these accusations with nothing to base it on except irrational emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You people"? Lord, you're another fucking borg that is incapable of recognizing individuals, huh? idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Individuals??? You are all so much alike it's not even funny. Same insults and same lies constantly.
Click to expand...

Yep, they all spew the same exact claptrap, from the same exact place, at the same exact time.

Individuals you see...


----------



## MarcATL

loinboy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes them photoshopped?
> 
> 
> 
> It's one pic dumb ass the sign cannot say two different things at the same time which would make it Photoshop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point.
> 
> Which one is the photoshopped pic?
Click to expand...




bigrebnc1775 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one pic dumb ass the sign cannot say two different things at the same time which would make it Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> Which one is the photoshopped pic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the one you want it to be.
Click to expand...

I'll be your Huckleberry...

Being a web professional for over 15 years now, I think I have a bit of credibility on the Photoshop question.

The 1st one is photoshopped.

It's smaller, blurry, less detailed.

The large pic is very highly pixelated, the text on the sign is clearly written on it, so much so that it goes beneath the gentleman's hand, and below the paper that he's holding in his other hand. Also the words are written in the same angle of the sign...congruent with being an original. Furthermore, you can observe the detail of the strokes of the SHARPIE that were made to draw the words on the seen. On top of that you can notice that another paper-like material has been placed over the original sign with the ward "NIGGAR" indicating that they had another word there, but chose, after-the-fact to replace it with another word. I'm guessing they felt it made more of an impact.

So here we have a situation where the Right would like to accept a small, blurry, low-quality image as the true original image, and reject a large, very high-quality, detailed image as the photoshopped one.

Yah....OK.


----------



## MarcATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The tea party even had fake members who were something else
> 
> Liberal Infiltrators at The 2009 DC Tea Party Are Called Out - YouTube


Here we  go again with the lies of the radical right...

The protesters were there openly, the rw title calls them "infiltrators"
The protesters were there peacefully, the rw pretends they're violent.
The protesters have every right to be there, the radical right wants them gone.
The radical right even went so far as to forceably take their signs, and this I learned in the video.

Who's anti-constitutional in the video?


----------



## Sarah G

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who allows themselves to be led by Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann has to be pretty nuts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No different to being led by Obama.
> 
> And, for the record, the TEA Partiers generally recognize no 'leaders'. But, since your understanding of the TEA Parties comes from a biased media, I am not surprised that you don't get it.
Click to expand...


Oh it's a lot different than being led by Obama.  Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachman are known psychopaths.  Both ridiculously stupid and everytime they show their faces, they make people hate them even more.


----------



## Stephanie

Sarah G said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who allows themselves to be led by Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann has to be pretty nuts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No different to being led by Obama.
> 
> And, for the record, the TEA Partiers generally recognize no 'leaders'. But, since your understanding of the TEA Parties comes from a biased media, I am not surprised that you don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it's a lot different than being led by Obama.  Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachman are known psychopaths.  Both ridiculously stupid and everytime they show their faces, they make people hate them even more.
Click to expand...


well a lot of people think Obama is a psychopath...so it's the same I guess


----------



## MarcATL

Interpol said:


> I used to be a Republican before the Tea Party retards came to be.
> 
> There's only so much stupid you can take.
> 
> Tea Party fuckwads across America have flooded state houses with legislation banning Sharia Law, despite the fact that Sharia Law is not a scourge on the American legal system. It's already not the law, but leave it to stupid fucking teabaggers to invent something else to be afraid of.
> 
> Nazis hated Jews.
> 
> Teabaggers hate Muslims.
> 
> Pretty simple.
> 
> I like Ron Paul, but the Tee Pee movement really is so disconnected from him that it can't be taken seriously, particularly with morons like Bachmann and Palin and the witch lady and Allen West and so on.
> 
> An old fuck on Medicare and Social Security has that deal because seniors more than 40 years ago were generally impoverished folks. They live on like $20,000 a year on average, so their rates are made lower to save all of us money since if you throw a bunch of people with heart problems and cancer back onto the private market, they'd never be able to pay the debt off, handing it down to us.
> 
> But, there they were, raging at all those meetings with their stupid fucking "Take Your Government Hands Off My Medicare" signs, the height of moronism.
> 
> And in November, nothing'll change. These same old white stupid racist lowest-common denominators will gladly vote for the guy who is going to give them a voucher coupon worth about a quarter of what their health care costs are, throw them on the open market, and then charge them up the ass like the rest of us for all their procedures.
> 
> Which is fine with me. They'll die off faster by hoisting themselves up by their own petards.
> 
> In just the last few years, I'm no longer welcome among Republicans even though I supported them when they stood all this time for the mandate, for cap-and-trade, and for the Dream Act (Republicans put that forward first, not liberals).
> 
> But in just the last few years, they condescend to me, call me names, and exclude me because THEY have abandoned their own fucking platform.
> 
> I would have never thought that my party would accept mental retardation so warmly the way it does now.
> 
> I'll be damned if this Republican party will get my vote. They aren't my party. They're a total perversion of conservatism, and their bigoted, racist, stupid people.
> 
> A whole swath of flat-earthers, birthers, Birchers, and racists.
> 
> They try to use racism as a line of attack against the rest of us, but we all know it's a diversionary tactic.
> 
> Reverse-racism is the new racism, and that's what teabaggers are engaging in when they accuse their opponents of being racist, nevermind that in the other tent is where all the diversity is, including white people.
> 
> I'm a Reaganite, and I just feel it in my soul that he would have hated these ultimately stupid, foolish people who have run amok of the Republican party.





loinboy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to private school... but not by bus. We walked to school. You know what I learned there? Critical thought. To 'question, with boldness'. And I do. Which is why I interrogate what I read, what is presented as 'evidence'... even if it's wiki. In that, we differ. I question, you accept... as long as the 'evidence' supports your pre-conceived idea. Hack.
> 
> 
> 
> "I question, you accept"
> 
> That is not, critical thought.
> 
> That is pontificating.
Click to expand...




Black_Label said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get fucked you stupid inbred idiot. What's the matter, can't handle the truth that you and the teabaggers are nothing but a bunch of america hating radical right wing nutcase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 'truth' is not 'the truth', Black_Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you claiming you have "hammed" fox and other radical right wing propaganda outlets, but can't even point out a single instance when you have California_fatty?
Click to expand...




Black_Label said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Bagger Nation??"
> 
> You know, I belong to the Tea Party here in Tulsa.  I have yet to see a comprehensive, national strategy for the Tea Party making us a unified movement.  I mean, I have read the posts here and see where the Tea Party does this and the Tea Party does that nationally and I have to wonder if you are talking about something other than what I am associated with?
> 
> You post these comments from individuals in the Des Moines or where ever Tea Party and then attribute it to a national movement and this is supposed to be something horrible?  Really?  I guess the fact that the Tea Party organizations are INDEPENDENT of each other hasn't quite sunk in yet or facts are NOT one of the strong points of the left.  Course, after reading Ravi's thread about how Hitler was a good Christian, I am not shocked anymore about the conclusions drawn from the left.  Comprehension really isn't a strong point.
> 
> In 2010 the Tea Party had a significant impact on national elections even though they are NOT a unified national movement.  We'll see in 2012 what happens.  Course, if we were so impotent I imagine Claire McCaskell (Democratic Senator from Missouri) wouldn't be trying to court every tea party group in 250 miles.  You see she's way behind even the lowest polling Republican.  Her support for Obamacare and other Barry policies hasn't played well in the midwest.  We get propaganda from a number of midwestern Democrats (a dying breed to be sure).
> 
> I just love the ignorance you show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you don't hide it and have it shown clearly in your signature that you're a "tea party terrorist"
Click to expand...




Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a video history of the current Tea Party that's funded by Dick Armey and Freedom Works.
> 
> This was Rick's rant..
> 
> Rick Santelli and the "Rant of the Year" - YouTube
> 
> And this is the Tea Party inception..
> 
> Biased FOX News promotes Tea Parties - YouTube
> 
> It was all about anger about a black president and a perceived "theft" of taxes by minorities who were able to pay down mortgages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boston Tea Party was founded by Tom Knapp in 2006 following a Libertarian National Convention that disappointed Knapp and many other libertarians. The platform of the party is as follows:
> 
> The Boston Tea Party supports reducing the size, scope and power of government at all levels and on all issues, and opposes increasing the size, scope and power of government at any level, for any purpose.
> 
> About | Boston Tea Party of Indiana
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The iteration of the Tea Party that current holds a block in congress aren't libertarian. They want to increase military spending, are hostile to other nations, aren't talking about closing down foreign bases, want to continue war with Iraq and Afghanistan, want to get rid of abortion rights, want to continue the drug war, and wants to cut taxes for the rich while raising them for everyone else. Nothing about them are concerned with the size, scope and power of the government. They are about shifting power to corporate interests, religious interests and the Military.
Click to expand...

Yep, capitalism and religious fundamentalism on steroids.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Boston Tea Party was founded by Tom Knapp in 2006 following a Libertarian National Convention that disappointed Knapp and many other libertarians. The platform of the party is as follows:
> 
> The Boston Tea Party supports reducing the size, scope and power of government at all levels and on all issues, and opposes increasing the size, scope and power of government at any level, for any purpose.
> 
> About | Boston Tea Party of Indiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iteration of the Tea Party that current holds a block in congress aren't libertarian. They want to increase military spending, are hostile to other nations, aren't talking about closing down foreign bases, want to continue war with Iraq and Afghanistan, want to get rid of abortion rights, want to continue the drug war, and wants to cut taxes for the rich while raising them for everyone else. Nothing about them are concerned with the size, scope and power of the government. They are about shifting power to corporate interests, religious interests and the Military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tea party started in 2006 have a great day.
Click to expand...

See...the fool won't...can't accept the facts. Watch how the cockaroach flees from the light when it's introduced.



Indofred said:


> Tea party terrorists.
> 
> Interesting phrase but I'm sure it's not true.
> 
> I consulted the Oxford dictionary
> 
> Definition of terrorist
> noun
> a person who uses terrorism in the pursuit of political aims:
> [as modifier]:
> a terrorist organization
> 
> 
> Definition of terrorism
> noun
> [mass noun]
> the unofficial or unauthorized use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims:
> 
> I posted the video of tea party members protesting a mosque a little earlier in the thread. It looks a lot like intimidation to me.
> Come to think of it, pissing on the constitutional right of freedom of religion as well.
> 
> Now to violence
> 
> Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube
> 
> and violence to restrict freedom of speech
> 
> Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube
> 
> Maybe they are terrorists.


These are EXCELLENT videos. Not only depicting and bringing to light the violence of the Tea Baggers, but their blatant and proud ignorance.


----------



## Stephanie

MarcATL said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a Republican before the Tea Party retards came to be.
> 
> There's only so much stupid you can take.
> 
> Tea Party fuckwads across America have flooded state houses with legislation banning Sharia Law, despite the fact that Sharia Law is not a scourge on the American legal system. It's already not the law, but leave it to stupid fucking teabaggers to invent something else to be afraid of.
> 
> Nazis hated Jews.
> 
> Teabaggers hate Muslims.
> 
> Pretty simple.
> 
> I like Ron Paul, but the Tee Pee movement really is so disconnected from him that it can't be taken seriously, particularly with morons like Bachmann and Palin and the witch lady and Allen West and so on.
> 
> An old fuck on Medicare and Social Security has that deal because seniors more than 40 years ago were generally impoverished folks. They live on like $20,000 a year on average, so their rates are made lower to save all of us money since if you throw a bunch of people with heart problems and cancer back onto the private market, they'd never be able to pay the debt off, handing it down to us.
> 
> But, there they were, raging at all those meetings with their stupid fucking "Take Your Government Hands Off My Medicare" signs, the height of moronism.
> 
> And in November, nothing'll change. These same old white stupid racist lowest-common denominators will gladly vote for the guy who is going to give them a voucher coupon worth about a quarter of what their health care costs are, throw them on the open market, and then charge them up the ass like the rest of us for all their procedures.
> 
> Which is fine with me. They'll die off faster by hoisting themselves up by their own petards.
> 
> In just the last few years, I'm no longer welcome among Republicans even though I supported them when they stood all this time for the mandate, for cap-and-trade, and for the Dream Act (Republicans put that forward first, not liberals).
> 
> But in just the last few years, they condescend to me, call me names, and exclude me because THEY have abandoned their own fucking platform.
> 
> I would have never thought that my party would accept mental retardation so warmly the way it does now.
> 
> I'll be damned if this Republican party will get my vote. They aren't my party. They're a total perversion of conservatism, and their bigoted, racist, stupid people.
> 
> A whole swath of flat-earthers, birthers, Birchers, and racists.
> 
> They try to use racism as a line of attack against the rest of us, but we all know it's a diversionary tactic.
> 
> Reverse-racism is the new racism, and that's what teabaggers are engaging in when they accuse their opponents of being racist, nevermind that in the other tent is where all the diversity is, including white people.
> 
> I'm a Reaganite, and I just feel it in my soul that he would have hated these ultimately stupid, foolish people who have run amok of the Republican party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I question, you accept"
> 
> That is not, critical thought.
> 
> That is pontificating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, capitalism and religious fundamentalism on steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party started in 2006 have a great day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See...the fool won't...can't accept the facts. Watch how the cockaroach flees from the light when it's introduced.
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea party terrorists.
> 
> Interesting phrase but I'm sure it's not true.
> 
> I consulted the Oxford dictionary
> 
> Definition of terrorist
> noun
> a person who uses terrorism in the pursuit of political aims:
> [as modifier]:
> a terrorist organization
> 
> 
> Definition of terrorism
> noun
> [mass noun]
> the unofficial or unauthorized use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims:
> 
> I posted the video of tea party members protesting a mosque a little earlier in the thread. It looks a lot like intimidation to me.
> Come to think of it, pissing on the constitutional right of freedom of religion as well.
> 
> Now to violence
> 
> Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube
> 
> and violence to restrict freedom of speech
> 
> Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube
> 
> Maybe they are terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are EXCELLENT videos. Not only depicting and bringing to light the violence of the Tea Baggers, but their blatant and proud ignorance.
Click to expand...


so are the videos of the ows shitters, rapist, destructors of others property, hurting business...and the beat goes on


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a Republican before the Tea Party retards came to be.
> 
> There's only so much stupid you can take.
> 
> Tea Party fuckwads across America have flooded state houses with legislation banning Sharia Law, despite the fact that Sharia Law is not a scourge on the American legal system. It's already not the law, but leave it to stupid fucking teabaggers to invent something else to be afraid of.
> 
> Nazis hated Jews.
> 
> Teabaggers hate Muslims.
> 
> Pretty simple.
> 
> I like Ron Paul, but the Tee Pee movement really is so disconnected from him that it can't be taken seriously, particularly with morons like Bachmann and Palin and the witch lady and Allen West and so on.
> 
> An old fuck on Medicare and Social Security has that deal because seniors more than 40 years ago were generally impoverished folks. They live on like $20,000 a year on average, so their rates are made lower to save all of us money since if you throw a bunch of people with heart problems and cancer back onto the private market, they'd never be able to pay the debt off, handing it down to us.
> 
> But, there they were, raging at all those meetings with their stupid fucking "Take Your Government Hands Off My Medicare" signs, the height of moronism.
> 
> And in November, nothing'll change. These same old white stupid racist lowest-common denominators will gladly vote for the guy who is going to give them a voucher coupon worth about a quarter of what their health care costs are, throw them on the open market, and then charge them up the ass like the rest of us for all their procedures.
> 
> Which is fine with me. They'll die off faster by hoisting themselves up by their own petards.
> 
> In just the last few years, I'm no longer welcome among Republicans even though I supported them when they stood all this time for the mandate, for cap-and-trade, and for the Dream Act (Republicans put that forward first, not liberals).
> 
> But in just the last few years, they condescend to me, call me names, and exclude me because THEY have abandoned their own fucking platform.
> 
> I would have never thought that my party would accept mental retardation so warmly the way it does now.
> 
> I'll be damned if this Republican party will get my vote. They aren't my party. They're a total perversion of conservatism, and their bigoted, racist, stupid people.
> 
> A whole swath of flat-earthers, birthers, Birchers, and racists.
> 
> They try to use racism as a line of attack against the rest of us, but we all know it's a diversionary tactic.
> 
> Reverse-racism is the new racism, and that's what teabaggers are engaging in when they accuse their opponents of being racist, nevermind that in the other tent is where all the diversity is, including white people.
> 
> I'm a Reaganite, and I just feel it in my soul that he would have hated these ultimately stupid, foolish people who have run amok of the Republican party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I question, you accept"
> 
> That is not, critical thought.
> 
> That is pontificating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, capitalism and religious fundamentalism on steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party started in 2006 have a great day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See...the fool won't...can't accept the facts. Watch how the cockaroach flees from the light when it's introduced.
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea party terrorists.
> 
> Interesting phrase but I'm sure it's not true.
> 
> I consulted the Oxford dictionary
> 
> Definition of terrorist
> noun
> a person who uses terrorism in the pursuit of political aims:
> [as modifier]:
> a terrorist organization
> 
> 
> Definition of terrorism
> noun
> [mass noun]
> the unofficial or unauthorized use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims:
> 
> I posted the video of tea party members protesting a mosque a little earlier in the thread. It looks a lot like intimidation to me.
> Come to think of it, pissing on the constitutional right of freedom of religion as well.
> 
> Now to violence
> 
> Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube
> 
> and violence to restrict freedom of speech
> 
> Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube
> 
> Maybe they are terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are EXCELLENT videos. Not only depicting and bringing to light the violence of the Tea Baggers, but their blatant and proud ignorance.
Click to expand...


One more time
The tea party started in 2006 have a great day.


----------



## MarcATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> One more time
> The tea party started in 2006 have a great day.



Yes, and the Republican Party was started in 1854.

So. What?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> Tea party leader says all Muslims ...



except, of course, the MUSLIM who runs fux network. 

LOL


----------



## squeeze berry

MarcATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time
> The tea party started in 2006 have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and the Republican Party was started in 1854.
> 
> So. What?
Click to expand...


his point is that the tea party's formation was not in reaction to Obama's election


----------



## emilynghiem

squeeze berry said:


> I have to question if muslims are more loyal to their fellow co-religionists than their country as well.
> 
> It just seems that way.
> 
> 
> That is not the way we do things in this country. If you want to live here , leave your jihad and islamic law behind.
> BTW do all liberal dems cheat on their terminally ill spouse?



How many Muslims do you know?

The Muslims I know are very much like the Buddhists.

The immigrants I know (whether Buddhists or Muslim, Hindu etc) are happy and GRATEFUL to be in this country where they have the freedom to worship without fear of persecution as Muslims are in other countries who are threatened with death if they don't go along with terrorist militants taking over the governments there.

The Buddhists and Hindus have their private and cultural traditions, and so do the Muslims
who worship in their Mosques according to their traditions.

Any conflicts (such as wearing of scarves at work, or building of Mosques) can be resolved per case, so I see no need to panic or make generalizations about "Muslims as a group," as if you cannot address Muslims as individual citizens like anyone else in this country. Why not?

The same way Christians or Atheists may run into a religious conflict at a public school or with a particular issue, which can and should be resolved by mediation one on one, so should any conflict with a Muslim citizen be resolved directly with that person!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MarcATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time
> The tea party started in 2006 have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and the Republican Party was started in 1854.
> 
> So. What?
Click to expand...


Was obama president in 2006 or even in the running for president?


----------



## emilynghiem

Black_Label said:


> The tea party are nothing but a bunch of racist idiots, and Bachmann's latest stunt is doing just that to rally the racist vote.



Hey watch it yourself with the "generalizing" labels:
I just looked up the Black Tea Party in Houston, started by a Democrat
who was sick of seeing the Black vote exploited politically. I couldn't agree more,
and plan to work with this group to stop the destruction of a black historic church district
because of govt abuse and political nonsense related to this very issue.

The Black Tea Party specifically counters this stereotype that all Tea Party members are racist.

There is a lot of diversity in the Tea Party.

As for concerns that they are all crazed radicals, my friend Vern would laugh at you.
When he ran for President as a small businessman to learn and expose how the election system cuts out the average working person from being treated equally with the other candidates with more money, he was criticized as being "TOO NORMAL" -- because people COULDN'T find anything weird about him like with Ron Paul, they couldn't cover him!

He got a lot of support and interviews from other normal people, but the major news coverage and debates were only for the very wealthy with national backing and the WEIRD radicals, 
and sadly he did not qualify!  All his statements made perfect sense as a normal working person running a business would explain their concerns and approach to reforming govt.

You should know by now the media will jump on the EXTREME radical weirdos in any group they deem to be NEWSWORTHY.  It's always the violent disruptive radicals they will film to represent the anti-war protests at economic global summits, etc.

So likewise, if the media is going to jump on a Tea Party event, it wouldn't make the news to show the clean cut people waving flags and handing out copies of the Constitution. No, it has to be the stories of racist or radical angry statements in order to be interesting.

BTW I work with friends with both the Occupy and the Tea Party who I find are most effective at organizing resources and people around solutions to problems that cross over and have support across party lines. Both Occupy and Tea Party are demonized by opponents in the media. But that does not stop me from working with members who are focused on solving problems, such as with corporate legal abuse of govt or with immigration and border policy, 

So my perception of both Occupy and Tea Party are going to be different from the media.

I can attest for my friend Vern and also my friend Juda who is as ProLife as I am Prochoice, that these Tea Party friends are both quite sane, OPEN to DIVERSITY (as they are both Republicans and are happy to work with me as a Democrat on solutions), and exceptionally effective to work with because of their ability to work independent of race or party! how about that!

they help keep me updated on some of the work the members are doing, such as organizing resources and activists including and especially led by the Latino community to solve the problems with immigration and border crime without hurting the lawabiding citizens.

Imagine that, Democrats working on their own party issues to stop the exploitation of the Black vote by liberal Democrats.  Latino community members organizing around solutions to problems with immigration and border security and crime affecting their community.

Does this sound racist to you?


----------



## Sarah G

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No different to being led by Obama.
> 
> And, for the record, the TEA Partiers generally recognize no 'leaders'. But, since your understanding of the TEA Parties comes from a biased media, I am not surprised that you don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's a lot different than being led by Obama.  Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachman are known psychopaths.  Both ridiculously stupid and everytime they show their faces, they make people hate them even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well a lot of people think Obama is a psychopath...so it's the same I guess
Click to expand...


Nobody has that perception of Obama but rightwing extremist hacks.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's a lot different than being led by Obama.  Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachman are known psychopaths.  Both ridiculously stupid and everytime they show their faces, they make people hate them even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well a lot of people think Obama is a psychopath...so it's the same I guess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody has that perception of Obama but rightwing extremist hacks.
Click to expand...


obama followers are just to stupid too see obama for what he truly is, just because you reject it does not make it untrue.


----------



## JakeStarkey

What an idiotic thing to say, but so typical of what Romney has to put up with from the far right weirdos.  Now bigrebnc's personality on this message board has been sociopathic steady on, and he appears to be emotionally disintegrating into psychopathology.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> What an idiotic thing to say, but so typical of what Romney has to put up with from the far right weirdos.  Now bigrebnc's personality on this message board has been sociopathic steady on, and he appears to be emotionally disintegrating into psychopathology.



Jake personally attacks me for this post




bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well a lot of people think Obama is a psychopath...so it's the same I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has that perception of Obama but rightwing extremist hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama followers are just to stupid too see obama for what he truly is, just because you reject it does not make it untrue.
Click to expand...



What a fucking shocker, jake defends liberals and obama.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> One more time
> The tea party started in 2006 have a great day.



The pots are a lot of things, one of which is NOT a political party.

Not even close.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

luddly.neddite said:


> One more time
> The tea party started in 2006 have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pots are a lot of things, one of which is NOT a political party.
> 
> Not even close.
Click to expand...


Fuck wit just because you want obama's opposition to be racist does not make it true, the tea party started because of BUSH. I blame Bush for the tea party.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, Jake attacks cold stone racists and haters on the far right and the far left.

bigrebnc is a card carrying member of that pathology.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiotic thing to say, but so typical of what Romney has to put up with from the far right weirdos.  Now bigrebnc's personality on this message board has been sociopathic steady on, and he appears to be emotionally disintegrating into psychopathology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake personally attacks me for this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has that perception of Obama but rightwing extremist hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama followers are just to stupid too see obama for what he truly is, just because you reject it does not make it untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking shocker, jake defends liberals and obama.
Click to expand...


----------



## squeeze berry

Obama needs someone to blame.

Bush or Tea Party


----------



## squeeze berry

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, Jake attacks cold stone racists and haters on the far right and the far left.
> 
> bigrebnc is a card carrying member of that pathology.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiotic thing to say, but so typical of what Romney has to put up with from the far right weirdos.  Now bigrebnc's personality on this message board has been sociopathic steady on, and he appears to be emotionally disintegrating into psychopathology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake personally attacks me for this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama followers are just to stupid too see obama for what he truly is, just because you reject it does not make it untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking shocker, jake defends liberals and obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


so, then why aren't you attacking Obama?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, Jake attacks cold stone racists and haters on the far right and the far left.
> 
> bigrebnc is a card carrying member of that pathology.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiotic thing to say, but so typical of what Romney has to put up with from the far right weirdos.  Now bigrebnc's personality on this message board has been sociopathic steady on, and he appears to be emotionally disintegrating into psychopathology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake personally attacks me for this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama followers are just to stupid too see obama for what he truly is, just because you reject it does not make it untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking shocker, jake defends liberals and obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jake has a problem with being truthful.


----------



## uscitizen

Is Every Tea Party Member Nuts??? 


Pretty much.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> Is Every Tea Party Member Nuts???
> 
> 
> Pretty much.



What's even worse is to be stupid enough to support obama, tea party crazy is a good thing, obama supporting is a stupid thing and to support something as stupid is that makes you crazier than any tea party member could ever be.


----------



## Black_Label

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Every Tea Party Member Nuts???
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's even worse is to be stupid enough to support obama, tea party crazy is a good thing, obama supporting is a stupid thing and to support something as stupid is that makes you crazier than any tea party member could ever be.
Click to expand...


To support the teabaggers or GOP in any way is a sure sign of having a severe mental illness


----------



## drtywhtboy

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Every Tea Party Member Nuts???
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's even worse is to be stupid enough to support obama, tea party crazy is a good thing, obama supporting is a stupid thing and to support something as stupid is that makes you crazier than any tea party member could ever be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To support the teabaggers or GOP in any way is a sure sign of having a severe mental illness
Click to expand...




Anyone who contends that the Tea Party is nuts: Jake-ass, ussrcitizem and blank label...I am a member of the tea party and you guys are talking out of your ASS cuz  your mouth knows better...


----------



## Full-Auto

drtywhtboy said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's even worse is to be stupid enough to support obama, tea party crazy is a good thing, obama supporting is a stupid thing and to support something as stupid is that makes you crazier than any tea party member could ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To support the teabaggers or GOP in any way is a sure sign of having a severe mental illness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who contends that the Tea Party is nuts: Jake-ass, ussrcitizem and blank label...I am a member of the tea party and you guys are talking out of your ASS cuz  your mouth knows better...
Click to expand...


Responsibility frightens them.   Remember SS is rock solid safe...............As long as we can borrow.......


----------



## MarcATL

squeeze berry said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time
> The tea party started in 2006 have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and the Republican Party was started in 1854.
> 
> So. What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his point is that the tea party's formation was not in reaction to Obama's election
Click to expand...


OK, so...I believe the point was that where were these people and their FAUXNEWS support then?


----------



## Obamanation666

The real problem is that the Tea Party isn't conservative enough. They started out rallying to overthrow the government like was done in 1776, watering the tree of liberty with the blood of tyrants, and all that sort of thing. Nowadays, they've gone soft and just talk about balancing the budget and protesting abortion. What happened to armed revolution? What happened to bringing back slavery? I'm disappointed.


----------



## Firehorse

We don't care about abortion ... Not something we think about on a daily basis. Tea party is about the government ... And keeping it out of our lives ... So I guess, in theory, if the government was forcing someone to get an abortion, we may very well be against it, but really, we could care less about what someone does with their personal life


----------



## Wroberson

No.  Some of them are flakes.


----------



## rjay

Rinata said:


> Harris said he believes Muslims loyalty to the U.S. is questionable because their ultimate loyalty is to the Quran and Islam, which he described as more a fascist type of organization.
> 
> .




I have often wondered about Christians too.  Seems their ultimate loyalty is to Christ and the Bible.


----------



## Intense

> Because we hold it for a fundamental and undeniable truth, "that religion or the duty which we owe to our Creator and the manner of discharging it, can be directed only by reason and conviction, not by force or violence." The Religion then of every man must be left to the conviction and conscience of every man; and it is the right of every man to exercise it as these may dictate. This right is in its nature an unalienable right. It is unalienable, because the opinions of men, depending only on the evidence contemplated by their own minds cannot follow the dictates of other men: It is unalienable also, because what is here a right towards men, is a duty towards the Creator. It is the duty of every man to render to the Creator such homage and such only as he believes to be acceptable to him. This duty is precedent, both in order of time and in degree of obligation, to the claims of Civil Society. Before any man can be considerd as a member of Civil Society, he must be considered as a subject of the Governour of the Universe: And if a member of Civil Society, do it with a saving of his allegiance to the Universal Sovereign. We maintain therefore that in matters of Religion, no man's right is abridged by the institution of Civil Society and that Religion is wholly exempt from its cognizance. True it is, that no other rule exists, by which any question which may divide a Society, can be ultimately determined, but the will of the majority; but it is also true that the majority may trespass on the rights of the minority.
> 
> Because Religion be exempt from the authority of the Society at large, still less can it be subject to that of the Legislative Body. The latter are but the creatures and vicegerents of the former. Their jurisdiction is both derivative and limited: it is limited with regard to the co-ordinate departments, more necessarily is it limited with regard to the constituents. The preservation of a free Government requires not merely, that the metes and bounds which separate each department of power be invariably maintained; but more especially that neither of them be suffered to overleap the great Barrier which defends the rights of the people. The Rulers who are guilty of such an encroachment, exceed the commission from which they derive their authority, and are Tyrants. The People who submit to it are governed by laws made neither by themselves nor by an authority derived from them, and are slaves.
> 
> Because it is proper to take alarm at the first experiment on our liberties. We hold this prudent jealousy to be the first duty of Citizens, and one of the noblest characteristics of the late Revolution. The free men of America did not wait till usurped power had strengthened itself by exercise, and entagled the question in precedents. They saw all the consequences in the principle, and they avoided the consequences by denying the principle. We revere this lesson too much soon to forget it. Who does not see that the same authority which can establish Christianity, in exclusion of all other Religions, may establish with the same ease any particular sect of Christians, in exclusion of all other Sects? that the same authority which can force a citizen to contribute three pence only of his property for the support of any one establishment, may force him to conform to any other establishment in all cases whatsoever?
> 
> Because the Bill violates the equality which ought to be the basis of every law, and which is more indispensible, in proportion as the validity or expediency of any law is more liable to be impeached. If "all men are by nature equally free and independent," all men are to be considered as entering into Society on equal conditions; as relinquishing no more, and therefore retaining no less, one than another, of their natural rights. Above all are they to be considered as retaining an "equal title to the free exercise of Religion according to the dictates of Conscience." Whilst we assert for ourselves a freedom to embrace, to profess and to observe the Religion which we believe to be of divine origin, we cannot deny an equal freedom to those whose minds have not yet yielded to the evidence which has convinced us. If this freedom be abused, it is an offence against God, not against man: To God, therefore, not to man, must an account of it be rendered. As the Bill violates equality by subjecting some to peculiar burdens, so it violates the same principle, by granting to others peculiar exemptions. Are the quakers and Menonists the only sects who think a compulsive support of their Religions unnecessary and unwarrantable? can their piety alone be entrusted with the care of public worship? Ought their Religions to be endowed above all others with extraordinary privileges by which proselytes may be enticed from all others? We think too favorably of the justice and good sense of these demoninations to believe that they either covet pre-eminences over their fellow citizens or that they will be seduced by them from the common opposition to the measure.
> 
> Because the Bill implies either that the Civil Magistrate is a competent Judge of Religious Truth; or that he may employ Religion as an engine of Civil policy. The first is an arrogant pretension falsified by the contradictory opinions of Rulers in all ages, and throughout the world: the second an unhallowed perversion of the means of salvation. -James Madison
> 
> Religious Freedom Page: Memorial and Remonstrance Against Religious Assessments, James Madison (1785)



Government is neither God, nor Infallible.


----------



## VolSmile

I think that the ideals on which the Tea Party was founded are good ones. I am a strong supporter of capitalism and believe that free markets work. I also want minimal government. However, the more I read about the Tea Party the more I come to disagree with their stances. For instance, I do not understand the obsession with Islam. I have heard Tea Party supporters express concern about Muslims taking over the country or implementing Sharia Law in U.S. courts. This (in my opinion) is beyond silly. Muslims make up around 0.6% of the population of the United States. This is like believing that Buddhists are going to hijack the federal government. I'm not saying that there aren't Muslim extremists, but they are a minority of an already small population. Even internationally countries with theocratic governments based on Islam don't have the military strength to invade America and institute the feared worldwide caliphate. The irrational fear of Islam is not the only point on which I disagree with the Tea Party. I also have serious problems with how Tea Party supporters/members in Congress handled the debt ceiling issue. I should start by saying that I believe that the federal government needs to drastically reduce spending and become more fiscally responsible. Nevertheless the handling of the debt ceiling was irresponsible. The time to discuss spending and impose this type of discipline is when passing a budget. Suppose an individual is in a bad financial position. He has too much debt and spends a lot more money than he can really afford. The way to fix this is to start imposing discipline. Start spending less than and pay down your obligations over time. The answer is not to wake up one day and decide that you are going to stop paying your mortgage, credit card bills, etc. Raising the debt ceiling was a matter of paying for obligations that the government had already incurred (medicare payments, social security payments, debt interest/principal, military salaries,  and such). These programs do need to be scaled back or cut, but again at the appropriate time (when spending outlays are made). In addition to these criticisms I have seen polls that indicate that many Tea Party supporters are in favor of Social Security, Medicare, substantial military benefits, and "putting God in government". Many of these positions stand in opposition to small government and constitutional limitations. Ultimately, my point is not to say that I disagree with everything that the Tea Party stands for or that all Tea Party supporters are nuts, though some surely are just as many democrats are. My point is that in 2009 when the movement was just starting I was excited thinking that there would be a strong demand for movement towards more libertarian policies in a responsible way. However over the years I have been disappointed as it seems that the Tea Party is becoming the Republican party on steroids instead of a real move towards more classical liberalism (before democrats hijacked the word) and smaller government.


----------



## Billo_Really

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What's even worse is to be stupid enough to support obama, tea party crazy is a good thing, obama supporting is a stupid thing and to support something as stupid is that makes you crazier than any tea party member could ever be.


Do you know what's even more stupid than that?

It's a tea bagger who can't name 3 specific things about Obama that he/she opposes.


----------



## whitehall

Every time we see this kind of stuff it shows off the left wing ignorance.


----------



## Zarius

Black_Label said:


> The tea party are nothing but a bunch of racist idiots, and Bachmann's latest stunt is doing just that to rally the racist vote.



This is the best post so far, Tea party people are the worst racist evil people


----------

